# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Proibido tirar agua do mar

## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas, estive-me a informar junto da policia Maritima, se se podia tirar agua do mar sem problema.
foi me dito pelo agente da secção de justiça que se for um bidão pequeno, não ha problema, "nenhum agente de autoridade o altua", "agora se for com muitos bidões cuidado, porque pode ser altuado".
tirar agua com autobomba é proibido, disse ele, so com uma autorização do ministerio do ambiente.
"até os bombeiros tem que ter autorização"

perante isto temos que estar preparados, pois eu fui multado em 250 so porque navegava com o barco com o instintor fora de validade.

temos que temtar arranjar autorização.
ajuda precisa-se!!!!!!

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Épa, do que tu te foste lembrar  :Icon Cry:  
Bem eu dizia que qualquer dia se o Menezes soube-se ainda nos ia cobrar imposto, mas afinal não é o menezes mas sim a policia maritima  :yb620:  
Apartir de agora, estou mesmo a ver alguns a bufar nas orelhas da policia maritima para nos ir lá catar  :Admirado:  (é preciso vender sal!!!)  :yb624:  
Agora falando sério, espero que seja uma brincadeira tua fernando  :yb663:   nem quero acreditar nisso!!!
Cump.

----------


## RicardoLuis

Fernando, 

eu, assim como o Pedro e talvez uns 90% de utilizadores do reefforum, esperamos que estejas a adiantar-te para o dia 1 de Abril de 2008... :yb663:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Fernando.

Estou a ver pelas tuas palavras que estas a falar a sério ,é verdade.
Pois não se podem esqueçer que estamos em Portugal temos que pagar impostos e multas por tudo.
Qualquer dia não podemos sair de casa porque pisar as pedras da calçada é crime. :JmdALEnvers: 

-Agora vou ter que ter muito mais cuidado quando for com o fumaças ao cabo raso apanhar agua. :Whistle:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Correia

> Boas, estive-me a informar junto da policia Maritima, se se podia tirar agua do mar sem problema.
> foi me dito pelo agente da secção de justiça que se for um bidão pequeno, não ha problema, "nenhum agente de autoridade o altua", "agora se for com muitos bidões cuidado, porque pode ser altuado".
> tirar agua com autobomba é proibido, disse ele, so com uma autorização do ministerio do ambiente.
> "até os bombeiros tem que ter autorização"
> 
> perante isto temos que estar preparados, pois eu fui multado em 250 so porque navegava com o barco com o instintor fora de validade.
> 
> temos que temtar arranjar autorização.
> ajuda precisa-se!!!!!!


BOM DIA.
EU VOU BUSCAR AGUA A AVEIRO JUNTO A POLICIA MARITIMA. EPERGUNTEI A POLICIA MARITIMA SE PODIA TIRAR AGUA DO MAR, A RESPOSTA FOI ESTA LEVE A AGUA TODA.
TENHO IDO VARIAS VEZES BUSCAR AGUA JUNTO DELE. AOS 150/200 Lts E COM BOMBA ELECTRICA SUMERSIVEL DE 1"

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: m dia a todos
O Fernando fez muito bem em se informar e não me surpreende o que lhe foi dito, até porque lido com o ministério do ambiente nas funções profissionais que desempenho, porém como era até à pouco uma situação algo discreta, não haveria necessidade de aprofundar, mas agora e cada vez mais, começa a tornar-se notado e então em boa altura colocou o Fernando este tópico. Foi pena que não lhe tivessem também dito que decretos-lei, portarias, regulamentos, etc...regem o asunto mas para já coloco aqui Decreto-lei 58/2005 que aprova a lei da água em Portugal e onde poderão constatar toda a estrutura que está associada.

http://www.inag.pt/inag2004/port/div...%2058_2005.pdf
 no artigo 60 deste decreto lei, já dá uma indicação da necessidade de licença, dado ás águas costeiras serem um recurso hidrico do domínio publico, e ao longo deste decreto-lei dá para perceber que há regulamentação específica para este assunto, nomeadamente no capitulo das bacias hidrográficas.

Vou pesquisar e recolher mais informação para colocar aqui.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: continuando
encontrei mais este dois que pela ficha documental ainda estarão em vigor

http://www.diramb.gov.pt/data/basedo...479_4_0001.htm

http://www.diramb.gov.pt/data/basedo...479_5_0001.htm

qundo tiver mais tempo e meios, pesquiso mais e volto comm o que tever que tenha dado mais concretos.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

Bom dia,

Pessoal, preparem-se! Agora para além do dinheiro da gota do subaru teremos que investir também em cervejinhas frescas pra policia maritima.

Agora a sério, acho que não haverá problemas, nem que o pessoal tenha de se dividir em duas partes para não estar 3 horas a sacar água... uns sacam numa semana e os outros na outra.

Só espero que nenhum polícia me venha incomodar enquanto carrego os meus 4 garrafoes de 5 litros, senão...


Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Como de costume, as pessoas estão a começar a levantar uma "lebre" que não existe...mas poderá vir a ser ponderada.
Desde quando a água do mar é considerada como um recurso hídrico?
Em nenhum dos diplomas aqui apresentados se fala em colecta (recolha) de água do mar.
Recurso hídricos são aqueles que normalmente se usam em Portugal para consumo da população.
Dizem respeito a rios, ribeiros, riachos, lagos, lagoas, albufeiras, etc!
Neste etc, a água marinha ainda não cabe pois não é um recurso hídrico!
Digam-me em que situação se RECORRE à água do mar?
Produção de electricidade? Ainda não!
Rega? Ainda não!
Alimentação da rede de abastecimento de água?
Ainda não! (a dessalinização é extremamente cara para os recursos financeiros de Portugal).
Por conseguinte, parece-me que se está a levantar um problema onde ele não existe!
Lapidar a resposta da quele Polícia Maritimo: "Podem levar a água do mar toda!".



Editei para perguntar:
O que tem a ver isto, com uma transgressão a toda a linha, punível tanto em embarcações como em hoteis, cafés, hospitais, etc "Ter o extintor fora do prazo de validade"!?

----------


## Marco Augusto

Boas
Eu nao sei se o Policia que informou o Fernando se estava a falar a sério ou nao.... mas á que ter em conta que existe muita legislaçao que pune situaçoes que sao um absurdo, que a meu ver muitas delas nao sao consideradas infraçoes.............. e esta situaçao pode ser uma delas.
Eu nao sei se existe alguma legislaçao que proibe a colheita de agua natural, mas se existir é uma perfeita estupidez...... pois é meus amigos, andam a arranjar maneira de tambem pagarmos a agua que colhemos do mar..... é melhor nao levantar muitas ondas senao ainda vêm prai um cromo (ministro) qualquer e inventa um imposto e pimpa......

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
  Pode ser que aceitem a agua velha em troca.
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

[QUOTE=Melo Ribeiro]

Digam-me em que situação se RECORRE à água do mar?
Produção de electricidade? Ainda não!
Rega? Ainda não!
Alimentação da rede de abastecimento de água?
Ainda não! (a dessalinização é extremamente cara para os recursos financeiros de Portugal).
Por conseguinte, parece-me que se está a levantar um problema onde ele não existe!
Lapidar a resposta da quele Polícia Maritimo: "Podem levar a água do mar toda!


A central termoelectrica da EDP de sines utiliza a água do mar para arrefécimento de equipamentos, quem passar na praia de são torpes pode ver 2 molhos, num entra a água na central e no outro a água retorna ao mar onde tem uma rede para reter as possiveis imporesas.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> A central termoelectrica da EDP de sines utiliza a água do mar para arrefécimento de equipamentos, quem passar na praia de são torpes pode ver 2 molhos, num entra a água na central e no outro a água retorna ao mar onde tem uma rede para reter as possiveis imporesas.


Ora aqui está uma situação que eu não conhecia.
De qualquer forma, essa água não se perde, nem a água do mar será um recurso hidríco destinado a regas e alimentação pública, e por conseguinte englobado no problema mundial que é a escassez do precioso liquido.
Muito mais se estraga com a utilização de osmoses.

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

como o socrates precisa de dinheiro, é mais uma maneira de nos vir á carteira, mas neste caso, o governo é que nos devia pagar um subsidio por retirarmos água do mar, devido ao aquecimento global, o nivel do mar tem aumentádo, ora como o problema é agua a mais nos oceanos nós apenas contribuimos para que o aumento do nivel do mar não suba tanto :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> como o socrates precisa de dinheiro, é mais uma maneira de nos vir á carteira, mas neste caso, o governo é que nos devia pagar um subsidio por retirarmos água do mar, devido ao aquecimento global, o nivel do mar tem aumentádo, ora como o problema é agua a mais nos oceanos nós apenas contribuimos para que o aumento do nivel do mar não suba tanto


"Na natureza nada se faz, nada se cria; tudo se transforma"

Ora a água do mar não faltará, pois o ciclo da água se encarrega de manter inalteráveis os valores.

O problema mundial é a água doce, para consumo humano. essa é que tende a rarear.
Mas o planeta não sofrerá diminuição liquida!
A água após ser consumida regressará ao seu estado liquido, mas de uma forma imprópria para consumo.
A própria água que retiramos do mar, vai regressar a ele de novo, pois quando a deitamos fora (sanita abaixo) ela seguirá o seu curso normal indo acabar no oceano.

Mas, isto que aqui digo, já todo o mundo sabe; apenas me apeteu desabafar.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Podem acreditar uqe não estou a brincar, apenas escrevi este topico para estarmos preparados, pois tambem sou adepto do fumaças nortenho, e não quero um dia ser surpreendido pela policia maritima.

foi dito pelo agente da "mesma forma que é poribido tirar areia do mar tambem e poribido tirar agua".

como não gostei da surpresa deles ao aplicarem-me a multa que vai de 250 a 2500, procurei informar-me desta situação.

aguardo noticias vossas.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Pode ser que aceitem a agua velha em troca.


Olha! Aí está uma boa ideia para responder a outra absurda. Tiras, mas repões... Nada a dizer.

Quando vou colectar água, embora só traga 50 litros de cada vez, pois moro perto do mar, os únicos que me fazem perguntas são os veraneantes. Ficam curiosos a ver um "galego" a carregar bidões de água para o carro e, normalmente, perguntam se é para cozer marisco. Outros deduzem logo que é para um aquário, mas nunca fui abordado pela PM.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> foi dito pelo agente da "mesma forma que é poribido tirar areia do mar tambem e poribido tirar agua".
> 
> como não gostei da surpresa deles ao aplicarem-me a multa que vai de 250 a 2500, procurei informar-me desta situação.
> 
> aguardo noticias vossas.


Boas, Fernando.

Não duvidamos do que escreves, contudo temos de ter em atenção as leis em Portugal têm muitas interpretações. Depende a ocasião! :yb665:  

Relativamente à nova lei da pesca, já falei com vários PM de portos diferentes e a interpretação da Lei não é consensual. Na área de jurisdição da Capitania do Porto de Viana já ouvi dizer que até era proibido cavar isco, pois a sua apanha estava apenas destinada a "profissionais".

Para tirar dúvidas, durante o Encontro de Fuzileiros e ex-Fuzileiros do Alto Minho, que se realiza todos os anos, entre Junho e Julho, nas instalações PM de Caminha, perguntei a um camarada da PM se era proibido cavar iscos e ele respondeu-me que não! :Admirado:   Por aí vêem como as coisas são.

A meu ver devem existir proibições sim para explorações massivas, como retirar areia para construção, por exemplo, pois poderia provocar desequilíbrios ambientais. Agora, quando à água, julgo que o PM com quem falaste não te esclareceu bem, pois também ele deve estar confuso.

Como exemplo posso dizer que em Vila Praia de Âncora há alguém que retira água do mar de forma permanente e há anos para encher uma piscina. Quem for aquela praia, na zona rochosa, pode ver facilmente o tubo que faz a captação.

----------


## Jose Neves

é o nosso portugal, nao tirando razao a justiça, posso dizer que ao domingo de manha as 8h30 eles devem de estar todos a dormir, esperemos nos :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: m dia
continuando com a pesquisa sobre legislação que possa eventualmente restringir a recolha de água do mar há o decreto lei 54/2005 que define a titularidade dos recursos hidricos

http://www.inag.pt/inag2004/port/div...Lei54_2005.pdf

assim:




> Domínio público hídrico
> 1 - O domínio público hídrico compreende o domínio público marítimo, o domínio público
> lacustre e fluvial e o domínio público das restantes águas.
> 2 - O domínio público hídrico pode pertencer ao Estado, às Regiões Autónomas e aos
> municípios e freguesias.


nos artigos 3 e 4 é bem claro o que compreende e a quem pertence o domínio publico hidrico maritimo:




> Artigo 3.º
> Domínio público marítimo
> O domínio público marítimo compreende:
> a) As águas costeiras e territoriais;
> b) As águas interiores sujeitas à influência das marés, nos rios, lagos e lagoas;
> c) O leito das águas costeiras e territoriais e das águas interiores sujeitas à influência das
> marés;
> d) Os fundos marinhos contíguos da plataforma continental, abrangendo toda a zona
> económica exclusiva;
> ...


aqui no ponto 2 do artigo 9 é indicada a necessidade de titulo de utilização




> Artigo 9.º
> Administração do domínio público hídrico
> 1 - O domínio público hídrico pode ser afecto por lei à administração de entidades de direito
> público encarregadas da prossecução de atribuições de interesse público a que ficam
> afectos, sem prejuízo da jurisdição da autoridade nacional da água.
> 2 - A gestão de bens do domínio público hídrico por entidades de direito privado só pode ser
> desenvolvida ao abrigo de um título de utilização, emitido pela autoridade pública
> competente para o respectivo licenciamento.


e tem mais, e estamos cada vez mais próximos de chegar a uma conclusão mais clara. Para já fica claro para todos que as águas marinhas são um domínio/recurso hídrico do estado Português ao contrário do que possam ter escrito, pensado, pensar.

Para já é o que reuni mas vou continuar a pesquisar para saber até que ponto está legislado e se temos ou não de nos precaver com alguma licença, ou coisa parecida. Pelo menos, quanto mais não seja, saberemos defender-nos o melhor possível perante quem nos questione e saberemos melhor os nossos direitos e obrigações.

Já agora e para que melhor apreciem como está "montada" a coisa.... :yb665:  :yb665: 




> Artigo 14.º
> Avanço das águas
> 1 - Quando haja parcelas privadas contíguas a leitos dominiais, as porções de terreno
> corroídas lenta e sucessivamente pelas águas consideram-se automaticamente integradas
> no domínio público, sem que por isso haja lugar a qualquer indemnização.
> 2 - Se as parcelas privadas contíguas a leitos dominiais forem invadidas pelas águas que nelas
> permaneçam sem que haja corrosão dos terrenos, os respectivos proprietários conservam
> o seu direito de propriedade, mas o Estado pode expropriar essas parcelas.


 :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ingo Barao

no sabado fui buscar agua ao mar com o Cesar Pinto, e passou o "buss" da policia maritima, nessa altura tinha-mos cerca de 350litros em garrafoes e bidons... olharam e seguiram...

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Continua a haver uma grande confusão!
"Recursos maritimos", são uma coisa e "recursos hídricos" são outra!

A legislação é completamente diversa!

As autorizações para os recursos hídricos destinam-se (volto a afirmar) à captação e manutenção de águas para o consumo natural das populações!

Os recursos maritimos, prendem-se com a manutenção da costa, recursos pesqueiros, sem incluir o consumo de água, que não é comtemplado na legislação portuguesa!

Aliás, os recursos maritimos não podem nunca, pertencer às camaras municipais nem freguesias como é citado num decreto-lei, a meu ver, mal interpretado!

Devem ler os artigos subsquentes do Dec-Lei 54/2005, que define as diferenças entre os diversos recursos, sendo que apenas o maritimo pertence ao estado, e não tem nada a ver com captações de água!

Se querem citar Dec-Lei, citem os artigos todos!

Não queiram inventar casos onde eles não existem!

Não é proíbido colectar água do mar!

----------


## Jose.Silva

-Bem Bem BEM ora BEM ,,, sim senhor,,,,, ora bem bem sim senhor.....


O "S"idadao tem Carta.... ai ai ai Cara... quero dizer "LIquenca".... e pertence ao REEEF foneta ... ai ai ai caral..... forum?

-NãOOOOOOOOOOO

-háaaaaaaaaaaaa pois nãoooo

-"Atonceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssss" vaisse aqui um "coimazita", dos porques de estar a tirar agua, desse "tanke" que está nas nossas frentesssss.  

- Mas eu vim com os amigos !!!..... 

- AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII é Atãooooooooooooo vão todos já na "estamineka", que assim é ROUBO. 




_ps. e mais não digo. :SbEnerve3:

----------


## MiguelVPinto

Com bomba até acredito que se tenha que ter autorização, visto que agora até para pescar é necessario (a pagar à boa maneira lusa que isto do defice esta mau).

Agora com garrafões e a molhar os pezinhos se multarem digo logo, já que estou a ser multado vou levar a agua toda  :yb624:  

Até é natural se a policia maritima ver o pessoal a tirar agua ir la ter e perguntar o que estão a fazer.

Quanto a autorização basta um e os outros 20 ou 30 a ver  :yb624:  ... um pescador também so paga ele e o peixe que pesca come a familia toda  :yb665:  

Desde que ouvi que aqui em Setúbal existe uma praia privada já acredito em tudo... só é pena não saber onde fica essa tal praia para ver se alguem me impedia de la ir.

----------


## JoaoSousa

> Desde que ouvi que aqui em Setúbal existe uma praia privada já acredito em tudo... só é pena não saber onde fica essa tal praia para ver se alguem me impedia de la ir.



Essa praia "privada" chama-se "cova da mijona" e fica para o lado direito dos pés de galo (porto de abrigo) umas 3/4 praias...mas n é privada apenas tem um acesso muito dificil, dizem que é privada porque mesmo na praia tem lá uma vivenda construida na areia  :Coradoeolhos:   mas quando se podia mergulhar lá ainda lá fiz umas caçadas inclusivé até lá dormi na areia.

Quanto ao trazer água do mar ser proibido....com bomba ainda acredito, mas às costas ...dúvido  :yb665: [/QUOTE]

----------


## João Magano

:Olá: ,

Hoje de manhã fui com o Luis Nunes e o Paulo Santos buscar água ao Cabo Raso.

Depois de todos termos apanhado uma bela banhoca e várias outras peripécias porque o mar não estava própriamente rasteiro, recebemos a visita da Polícia Maritima.

" Bom dia, já é boa tarde, um sorriso ...  os Srs. têm licença para retirar água do mar ? "

Claro que a resposta foi negativa.

"Então vamos ter de vos identificar, elaborar o auto e depois serão contactados para prestar declarações."

"E vão ter que devolver toda a água que já apanharam ao mar. Se não o fizerem serão acusados de desobediência à autoridade".

Segundo a _história_ que nos contaram foram ali chamados por um 2º comandante que mora no farol, o tal 2º comandante hoje não gostou de nos ver ali  :Admirado:  e chamou-os, caso contrário não nos incomodariam. Não sei se a história do 2º comandante era tanga e estavam a fazer o papel de _policia bom_ para nos levar _numa boa_ ou se seria verdadeira, o que é certo é que tivemos que parar de apanhar água, deixar lá alguma (na perpectiva de alguns muita) água que já tinhamos apanhado e lá fomos os 3 "identificados".

A ver vamos se haverão consequências.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  João
 Eles identificaram-se?
 Isso até parece uma partida de carnaval! :SbClown:

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Viva,

A ver vamos, mas tenho um palpite de que com a discrição que tem havido na recolha de agua no Portinho (Bombas no fundo do mar) e conhecendo bem este local como conheço, deve estar para breve a sua interdição!

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

Ps: Vamos ver se não vamos ser nós os culpados de o reflorestamento de algas no fundo do mar nao singrar...

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> Continua a haver uma grande confusão!
> "Recursos maritimos", são uma coisa e "recursos hídricos" são outra!
> 
> A legislação é completamente diversa!
> 
> As autorizações para os recursos hídricos destinam-se (volto a afirmar) à captação e manutenção de águas para o consumo natural das populações!
> 
> Os recursos maritimos, prendem-se com a manutenção da costa, recursos pesqueiros, sem incluir o consumo de água, que não é comtemplado na legislação portuguesa!
> 
> ...


Após novas pesquisas e contactos, reeitero tudo o que aqui já escrevi.
No entanto teria sido salutar, perguntar aos ditos agentes da Polícia Maritima em que legislação se estavam eles a apoiar para impedir a colecta de água do mar.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

João Magano, estavam com alguma bomba ou a colheita era manual?

Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

No fim-de-semana estive na Granja a colectar 60 litros. Quando regressei ao carro, apareceram dois agentes da autoridade e perguntaram-me se tinha licença para colectar água. Respondi que não, apontaram-me duas G3 e disseram-me que se não devolvesse a água ao mar em 3 minutos levava um tilo. Na altura fiquei confuso e perguntei: "o que é um tilo?". O colega do agente disse que ele é chinês e que queria dizer "tiro" mas não conseguem pronunciar os "r". Então disse: "ok ok, eu vou já devolver a água... mas o Lopes da Silva vai ficar chateado...". E ele: "mas você é amigo do Lopes da Silva?". "sim sou, desde pequenino, andámos juntos na primária". Conversaram entre eles e entretanto disseram-me: "amigo, aguarde só um minutinho que vou chamar o autotanque dos bombeiros de Mafamude assim leva já uns 60 mil litros, para o ano inteiro. As urgências fecharam e os bombeiros fecham para a semana, pelo que estão a arrumar tudo e assim aproveitam para dar algum serviço ao camião. E já agora, os meus cumprimentos para o Lopes da Silva". Entretanto lá chegou o autotanque, estivemos a abastecer e lá foram comigo até casa fazer a transfega para o depósito. Com esta brincadeira, tenho água suficiente para TPAs vitalícias do meu recife de 54 litros. Fiquei chateado concerteza que fiquei chateado... bah...

----------


## NunoAlexandre

eu tiro agua todas as semanas junto as autoridades maritimas de albufeira mantenho conversa com eles e nunca me disseram nada de nada muito pelo contrario ,manias :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Nao sei se o post do Joao é uma brincadeira de Carnaval ou nao, mas o facto é que no Portinho da Arrabida, eu e o Vasco Lobão fomos abordados no sentido de que deveriamos pedir autorização para recolher água á Direcção do Parque da Arrabida.
Entretanto o Vasco elaborou e remeteu o dito pedido, já que sendo uma zona protegida, qualquer tipo de recolha carece de autorização prévia.

Tenho que concordar com o Miguel Gonçalves quando diz que a descrição nao tem sido um forte no Portinho.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Tenho que concordar com o Miguel Gonçalves quando diz que a descrição nao tem sido um forte no Portinho.


então havias de ver na Granja   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Santos

Pois é amigos...

Brincadeira de carnaval não foi... ou então os gajos estavam muita bem disfarçados  :Olá:   :Olá:   pickup da polícia marítima, "calhambursos" na perna (nem sei que calibre é aquilo...)... enfim.

Agora uma coisa é certa, eles foram impecáveis. Percebo que tenham que cumprir ordens e o tal comandante estava na janela do farol a ver-nos e por isso eles não puderam fazer nada.

Disseram-nos como tínhamos que fazer da próxima vez (pedir autorização) e pediram-nos para deitar a água que tínhamos apanhado fora, proque tinham ordens para isso. Mesmo assim, deixaram-nos trazer os bidons que já estavam dentro dos carros.

Percebo e respeito a atitude deles, porque estão a cumprir ordens. Se têm razão, não sei. Se nós temos razão, não sei. Sei apenas, que naquele momento não adiantava fazer mais nada e por isso fizemos o que nos disseram para fazer.

Curioso, é que estivemos desde manhã a encher os bidons com uma bomba ligada ao carro, mas naquele momento, por avaria da dita já estava tudo arrumado e estavamos a terminar de encher o que faltava com um balde...

Por isso, não foi pelo aparato...

Acho que o homem, o comandante, acordou mesmo muito mal disposto...  :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

> Nao sei se o post do Joao é uma brincadeira de Carnaval ou nao, mas o facto é que no Portinho da Arrabida, eu e o Vasco Lobão fomos abordados no sentido de que deveriamos pedir autorização para recolher água á Direcção do Parque da Arrabida.
> Entretanto o Vasco elaborou e remeteu o dito pedido, já que sendo uma zona protegida, qualquer tipo de recolha carece de autorização prévia.
> 
> Tenho que concordar com o Miguel Gonçalves quando diz que a descrição nao tem sido um forte no Portinho.


Boas Pessoal,

Como o Gil disse, endereçei um pedido via Email para o Parque Natura da Arrábida, há uma ou duas semanas, não sei precisar  :Whistle:  , o certo é que continuo sem resposta alguma, nem si nem não, ficámos na mesma  :SbQuestion2:   ... foi-nos dito que ao pedir a autorização, não haveria problemas e seria deferido, mas ... nada. E depois aparecem aquele tipo de pessoal que abra a janela do carro e  grita "Não descansão enquanto não secarem o mar"   :SbRequin2:  , é desnessário não  :JmdALEnvers:  .

Um abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Acho que o que deve ficar bem assente, é que o pedido para efectuar  colectas de água deve e tem que ser feito, para se evitar dissabores e problemas.

----------


## Paulo Santos

> Boas Pessoal,
> 
> Como o Gil disse, endereçei um pedido via Email para o Parque Natura da Arrábida, há uma ou duas semanas, não sei precisar  , o certo é que continuo sem resposta alguma, nem si nem não, ficámos na mesma  ... foi-nos dito que ao pedir a autorização, não haveria problemas e seria deferido, mas ... nada. E depois aparecem aquele tipo de pessoal que abra a janela do carro e grita "Não descansão enquanto não secarem o mar"  , é desnessário não  .
> 
> Um abraço


Boas Vasco.

Acho que provavelmente eles também não sabem muito bem como é que a coisa se deve processar.

De qualquer maneira, conheço bem o pessoal do Parque Natural da Arrábida e duvido que eles tenham alguma coisa a ver com esta autorização...

O que nos disseram é que o pedido deve ser feito à capitania do porto responsável pelo local onde a recolha está a ser feita, ou seja, no vosso caso seria em Setúbal, penso eu.

Há muito tempo que muitos de nós recolhemos água sem chatices... mas é certo que cada vez mais se vê em alguns locais uma concentração desmesurada de gente e com meios que, no mínimo, chamam a atenção a muita gente... depois... temos todos que nos aguentar.

Devo dizer-te que moro na margem sul e já umas duas ou três vezes fui ao Portinho da Arrábida, sózinho, para apanhar água... de todas as vezes desisti. Não porque não pudesse, mas porque achei que pela quantidade de pessoas que estavam nos restaurantes, a passear, por ali, provavelmente iria ter chatices, ou se não as tivesse eu, outro que viesse a seguir poderia tê-las.

Acho que estas coisas, quando se fazem com discrição é melhor para todos... temos todos a ganhar com isso.

Ir com um gerador a gasolina (que apanha muita água, mas também faz barulho... e se calhar fumo...) para o cabo raso onde há muito pouca gente a um sábado ou domingo de manhã... enfim... agora no Portinho da Arrábida, no meio de um parque natural, onde há sempre montes de gente, encher meio parque de estacionamento de bidons e garrafões... qualquer dia arriscam-se...

Abraço e boas colectas.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Colegas

A grande questão é que este País é gerido por uma corja de atrasados mentais onde a diferença de ter uma liçensa a troco de alguns  :SbRiche:  faz a diferença entre ser correcto ou incorrecto, ser bom para o ambiente ou mau para o ambiente, ser civilizado ou ser selvagem. Porque para esses idiotas iluminados pelo além, o salutar convivio entre as pessoas, a troca de experiencias e conhecimentos, o direito a partilhar os mesmos gostos e prazeres independentemente da sua condição social ou possibilidade financeira, ou ainda a sua formação, pura e simplesmente não conta. Para essa corja de incompetentes, trata-se apenas de "bestas" (o comum cidadão) logo seres inferiores perfeitamente despreziveis.

Um abraço

----------


## José Pedro Oliveira

Quanto à questão legal, recomendava que consultassem a transposição da directiva-quadro da água para a legislação nacional.

Se não estou enganado (neste momento não consigo consultá-la) a água em Portugal (incluindo a das zonas costeiras) foi classificada como rescurso estratégico nacional.

Esta directiva veio alterar bastantes situações ao nível jurídico, sendo que os próprios municípios podem sofrer coimas (bastantes elevadas) pela degradação dos "serviços" (nova figura jurídica) que podem ser prestados pelos cursos de água (mais uma vez a própria faixa costeira está incluida).

É uma situação bastante preocupante pois serão os Municípios (e em última înstancia o próprio Estado) responsabilizados por diminuições de recursos hídricos, tenham elas a origem que tiverem (fenómenos climatéricos, por exemplo).

Obviamente que me parece que estas situações de identificações de colegas foristas me parecem um exagero ou excesso de zelo, uma vêz que não seria por meia-dúzia (ou um pouco mais) de garrafões de água que viriam a surgir problemas na zona costeira...

Abraço

PS: Fica aqui o site a partir do qual podem consultar toda a informação, incluindo decretos-lei. http://dqa.inag.pt/

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Ainda não consegui encontrar a legislação especifica que regulamenta a recolha de águas marítimas, mas entretanto coloco aqui um Decreto que regulamenta aspectos ligados às águas marítimas de onde se pode perceber que há controlo legislativo apertado.

http://www.inag.pt/inag2004/port/div...o/DL468_71.PDF

mas este decreto não explica exactamente o que se pretende, no entanto nos artigos 17º e 18º aborda a questão de licenças para uso privativo de leitos de águas do mar, definido no artigo 1º e no artigo 2º.

Seria útil que quem foi interpelado pelas autoridades no sentido de apresentar as ditas licenças, tentasse saber qual a legislação que as define, etc...para se poder esclarecer esta questão o mais rápido possível e evitar aborrecimentos.
Vou continuar a pesquisar a ver se encontro a tal legislação ao abrigo das quais as autoridades marítimas estão a actuar. Mais do que discutir se de facto é ridículo ou não, e claramente é ridículo...porque francamente a "micro gota" de água do mar que recolhemos...o mar nem nota...há coisas bem piores e não se faz rigorosamente nada, temos de estar informados para podermos actuar em conformidade, seja para cumprir, seja para evitar abusos das autoridades caso se verifiquem. Sem informação não poderemos actuar.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Colegas
> 
> A grande questão é que este País é gerido por uma corja de atrasados mentais onde a diferença de ter uma liçensa a troco de alguns  faz a diferença entre ser correcto ou incorrecto, ser bom para o ambiente ou mau para o ambiente, ser civilizado ou ser selvagem. Porque para esses idiotas iluminados pelo além, o salutar convivio entre as pessoas, a troca de experiencias e conhecimentos, o direito a partilhar os mesmos gostos e prazeres independentemente da sua condição social ou possibilidade financeira, ou ainda a sua formação, pura e simplesmente não conta. Para essa corja de incompetentes, trata-se apenas de "bestas" (o comum cidadão) logo seres inferiores perfeitamente despreziveis.
> 
> Um abraço


Nem nais nem menos Joaquim!
Penso exactamente como tu. Ao que chegou o nosso p(P)aís. Por vezes dá-me vontade, não fosse a restea de patriotismo que ainda tenho, de me naturalizar suiço. Penso, como já disse, voltar um dia às origens mas, vendo e ouvindo, coisas destas, terei que pensar duas vezes. :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Encontrei mais este decreto lei que define o regime de bens do domínio publico hidrico do estado.

http://www.inag.pt/inag2004/port/div...co/DL70_90.PDF

coloco também um portal do INAG - Instituto Nacional das Aguas, onde se podem consultar legislação relativa às águas

http://www.inag.pt/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=55

Agora vou à procura da legislação do domínio publico marítimo, no entanto o decreto acima prevê multas aplicáveis no domínio publico marítimo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Encontrei o decreto 54/2005 onde está definido o que é domínio publico marítimo e quem é o titular, o estado, nos artigos 3º e 4º.

Penso que já coloquei este decreto num post anterior, mas aqui vai de novo

http://www.diramb.gov.pt/data/basedo...393_1_0001.htm

Penso que é ao abrigo do artigo 11º que as autoridades marítimas e portuárias actuam, como o tal 2º comandante...

Vou continuar a pesquisar a ver se chegamos a alguma coisa mais concreta.

Encontrei mas este decreto 5787-IIII que define domínio das águas, definido em 10-05-1919 e que parece ainda estar em vigor, salvo um ou outro artigo entretanto revogado... http://www.diramb.gov.pt/data/basedo...596_1_0001.htm
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva novamente
isto de leis....que seca :EEK!: ...encontrei a lei da água que transpõe a directiva nº 2000/60/CE para a lei nacional na forma do decreto-lei nº 58/2005 e que terá revogado o decreto 5787-IIII que coloquei anteriormente (já precisava, era bem antiguinho :yb665: )

http://www.inag.pt/inag2004/port/div...%2058_2005.pdf

nos objectivos, alinea g) do artigo 1º, diz 


> proteger as águas marinhas incluindo as territoriais....


Autoridade Nacional da Água é o INAG

O artigo 60º regulamenta as utilizações do Domínio publico sujeitas a licença e assim retirado da leitura rápida que estou a fazer, a ARH - Administração da Região Hidrográfica. Nos artigos 63º,65º e 66º define os requisitos e condições dos títulos (genericamente), a quem se dirigir para obter informação prévia, autorização deferida se não houver resposta no prazo de dois meses depois de ter sido apresentada... (talvez o caso do Gil e do Vasco que apresentaram o pedido)...
e mais se poderá ler e aprofundar mas acho estranho que as autoridades que intervieram não tenham comunicado ao abrigo de que legislação estavam a actuar e na minha modesta opinião isso deveria ser-lhes exigido.
Quando puder e se entretanto não houver esclarecimento, vou ver se consigo entrar em contacto com uma capitania ou autoridade marítima que possa esclarecer.
Para já fica esta informação que foi a que consegui recolher.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Alvela

Boas,

nisto de autorizações e leis e cumprimentos e mais o raio-que-o-parta que este país exige, leva-me à partida nem sequer dar muita importância ao caso, mas por curiosidade meramente académica decidi gastar uns Euritos em chamadas telefónicas e o que obtive, foi o seguinte:
Chamada para a Capitania do Porto de Peniche

- Eu: faço a pergunta explicando a situação em si....em tom leve...
- Resposta: "Ah, ah,ah,ah,ah. Ó meu senhor. O que quer é simples: Se precisa de água do mar só tem que ir lá e tirar."
- Eu: "estou a falar a sério, minha Sra. O caso já teve consequências em casos similares"
- Resposta: (assumindo um tom mais prescutante): "ai,ai, a sério???? Bem neste País qualquer dia temos que solicitar licença para pisar a calçada. Desculpe mas não faço ideia. Vou passar ao sector administrativo."

-----  lógica: fui o primeiro cidadão a consultar sobre o tema e abordagem lógica nasce na origem, ou seja: "NÃO HÁ LÓGICA -------

Lá passou ao sector administrativo que para além do ar de gozo, mais não conseguiu dizer que " não o consigo ajudar. Vou passar à Polícia Marítima."

----- o assunto dá origem a gozo, imaginem, na capitania do Porto, o que me leva a pensar. "que raio. Estarei eu a dar demasiada importância ao caso?" -------


Enfim, lá me atendem da Polícia Marítima que me explicam...

- "Sim senhor. A gestão dos recursos Hídricos Marítimos são da responsabilidade do Ministério do Ambiente pelo que, se quiser ficar mais descansado ( pelo volume que falei - perto de 3m3 ao ano - disse-me que não seria provável ter "problemas") deveria entrar em contacto com a CCDRLVT ou com o INAG. A Lei que rege este tema é a mesma que rege a captação de água com furos hertzianos.....". Ora esta comparação fará todo o sentido para quem avalia coisas comparáveis....agora neste caso, não faz sentido algum!

E sem mais, concluo:
"Quero que eles vão todos dar sangue. Se algum dia for autuado, quero ir a tribunal e ver a cara do juíz dizer-me que não posso tirar 100Ltr de água ao mar e que, por isso, tenho que pagar 250Eur....". Pode ser que alguém se ria na plateia o faça disso uma ideia para um excelente "standby comedy". Ou até quem sabe não dá ideia a um gag dos Gatos, quando voltarem, sobre a quantidade de "pirolitos" que os nossos filhos todos engolem quando vão a banhos. Isto tudo taxado ainda dá uns trocos ou não?

Sem mais...

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> Boas,
> 
> nisto de autorizações e leis e cumprimentos e mais o raio-que-o-parta que este país exige, leva-me à partida nem sequer dar muita importância ao caso, mas por curiosidade meramente académica decidi gastar uns Euritos em chamadas telefónicas e o que obtive, foi o seguinte:
> Chamada para a Capitania do Porto de Peniche
> 
> - Eu: faço a pergunta explicando a situação em si....em tom leve...
> - Resposta: "Ah, ah,ah,ah,ah. Ó meu senhor. O que quer é simples: Se precisa de água do mar só tem que ir lá e tirar."
> - Eu: "estou a falar a sério, minha Sra. O caso já teve consequências em casos similares"
> - Resposta: (assumindo um tom mais prescutante): "ai,ai, a sério???? Bem neste País qualquer dia temos que solicitar licença para pisar a calçada. Desculpe mas não faço ideia. Vou passar ao sector administrativo."
> ...




É que não é caso para menos!
Dá mesmo motivo de gozo!
Mas há quem queira continuar a laborar nesta confusão!
Paciência!

Contactei já em tempos a Capitania do porto de Cascais onde tenho vários conhecimentos, além da minha Cédula Maritima e Carta de Motorista Naval ter sido ali passada, e efectivamente ficaram todos surpreendidos com a minha questão.
Agora que não seja permitido pôr motores a funcionar isso sim, até porque neste caso está em causa a orla costeira. Da mesma forma que passou a ser proibido a circulação de todo-o-terreno nas areias e dunas.

Quem fala na "protecção das águas marinhas", parece estar a querer comparar a recolha de água, inesgotável, com a poluição proveniente tanto de navios como de unidades hoteleiras, esgotos municipais, fábricas, etc.!

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Acabo agora mesmo de telefonar para a Capitania do Porto de Lisboa (21 09 111 00) que após ter colocado o assunto recebi como resposta uma gargalhada, ao mesmo tempo que me diziam que não mas que iriam passar à Policia Maritima.
Voltei a colocar a questão, nos seguintes termos _"Sou aquariófilo de água salgada, e desloco-me à costa maritima em vários locais uma vez por semana para recolher cerca de 100 a 150 litros de água. Necessito de alguma licença?"_
Nova risada e condescendentemente disse-me que *"...não senhor, não é preciso qualquer licença".*
Lá que o faroleiro do Cabo Raso tivesse querido brincar!...

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:  

Hoje fomos contactados por um dos agentes que ontem nos identificou, fê-lo no sentido de nos descansar que em principio não irá haver lugar a autuação, continua de pé a possibilidade de termos que prestar declarações mas ele pensa que o assunto deve ficar por isso mesmo.

Após as conversas de ontem e de hoje com os referidos agentes parece-me evidente que foi "embirração" do tal 2º comandante da Policia Maritima.

No entanto o referido agente reforçou a necessidade de, se quisermos continuar a tirar água do mar, nos "legalizarmos" para evitar futuros problemas e elucidou-nos sobre o dec. lei em causa - 46/94, do qual transcrevo a parte que me pareceu eventualmente aplicável (leiam até ao ponto 4 inclusive)

Contrariamente ao que foi afirmado por alguns membros neste tópico, os contactos que efectuámos no sentido de averiguar o que fazer, foram encarados pelas autoridades contactadas com seriedade, sem qualquer tom de brincadeira ou exclamações de surpresa e foram-nos dadas indicações de como agir.

Quando tiver certezas quanto aos procedimentos a adoptar certamente que os partilharei, por enquanto é prematuro.





> SECÇÃO II
> Captação de águas
> Artigo 19.º
> Definição
> 1 - Entende-se por captação de águas a utilização de volumes de água, superficiais ou subterrâneas, por qualquer forma subtraídos ao meio hídrico, independentemente da finalidade a que se destina.
> 2 - A captação de águas, superficiais ou subterrâneas, está sujeita a licenciamento, quando os meios de extracção excedam a potência de 5 cv ou, no último caso, quando o furo ou poço tenha uma profundidade superior a 20 m, ou a contrato de concessão, nos casos definidos no presente diploma.
> 3 - Para efeitos dos n.os 1 e 2, a captação de água pode ter as seguintes finalidades, com ou sem retenção:
> a) Consumo humano;
> b) Rega;
> ...


http://www.inag.pt/inag2004/port/div...al/DL46_94.PDF

Gostaria também de dizer que este assunto não deve ser tratado levianamente mas sim com delicadeza e discrição, porque se alguém resolve embirrar a sério (por exemplo o tal 2º comandante) acabam-se as colectas de água no Cabo Raso num ápice. 

Nas motos presenciei situações semelhantes e podem ter a certeza que por mais razão que tenhamos e por mais bandeiras de abuso de autoridade e de ilegalidade que agitemos se forem dadas instruções ás autoridades para nos impedir de permanecer num local eles arranjam modos de transformar a nossa permanência nesse local num inferno e no final acabamos por deixar de lá ir e somos nós todos que ficamos a perder.

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Obrigado pela informação João. Ficamos a aguardar mais informações sobre quais os procedimentos a adoptar.

Eu neste momento não tenho tempo para ir investigar por mim, mas à luz daquilo que o Pedro já fez, não haverá nenhum DL ou revisão do mencionado posterior a 94? Não quero com isto dizer que agora já seja permitido, pois até pode muito bem ser pior. Em questões de protecção de recursos naturais a tendência normal é apertar a malha. A pergunta prende-se somente com estarmos todos o mais informados possível.

Cumps.

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Ola Carlos, isso de ir buscar a água mesmo em frente á Policia Maritima sem qualquer problema é de facto verdade, até eu mesmo ja la estive a fazer o mesmo com o Paulo Gordinho, mas vou-te dizer algo que te vai fazer mudar a vontade de la voltares.

1º A água que estas a levar é proveniente da Ria, não do mar.
(Se tiveres oportunidade vai ao Google Earth e vê pela vista de satelite a cor da água nessa zona toda)

2º A pouca água que utilizei de la serviu para transportar um numero de algas que se tornou complicadissimo de resolver mais tarde.

Conclusão,

Água de Osmose apenas,

(Apesar de haver algumas recolhas do mar, mto de vez em quando)

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Independentemente do excesso de zelo das autoridades, ou de qualquer "embirração" de um qualquer polícia, militar ou afins, o certo é que estavam em infracção!  

Qualquer um que diga, que trataria a situação de outra qualquer forma que não a dos nossos amigos do fórum, que se enquadraram em tal situação, é a meu ver um gesto de arrogância e heroísmo que gostaria de presenciar caso acontecesse!

Enfim...  :yb663:   :yb663:  

Apesar de tudo, e lendo o artigo 19º do Decreto-Lei n.º 46/94, reparo que não será necessário uma licença para o fim que desejamos, mas sim uma informação/notificação obrigatória à DRARN, sendo que até a fazermos incorremos numa situação ilegal. 

Esta é a minha interpretação, no entanto deverão existir membros com bases jurídicas para se pronunciarem sobre o assunto... Vamos ver se, se pronunciam...  :yb663:   :yb665:  

Um abraço a todos… :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Edgar Luis

se formos primos.. afilhados.. padrinhos... de alguem do portinho....... se comermos na mesma mesa que eles.. é na boa.. enfim.. no coment

----------


## João Magano

> João Magano, estavam com alguma bomba ou a colheita era manual?
> 
> Abraço


Ontem a tarde o Ricardo telefonou-me e provavelmente por isso acabei por não responder aqui no tópico.

Quando a Policia Maritima chegou estávamos a apanhar água literalmente a balde, mas antes até a bomba resolver que não ia bombar mais estávamos a utilizar uma vulgar bomba de transfega (daquelas amarelas) ligada a bateria do carro e respectiva mangueira e foi essa a informação que 2º comandante transmitiu aos policias maritimos, que estavamos a colectar agua com bombas e mangueiras.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Ontem a tarde o Ricardo telefonou-me e provavelmente por isso acabei por não responder aqui no tópico.
> 
> Quando a Policia Maritima chegou estávamos a apanhar água literalmente a balde, mas antes até a bomba resolver que não ia bombar mais estávamos a utilizar uma vulgar bomba de transfega (daquelas amarelas) ligada a bateria do carro e respectiva mangueira e foi essa a informação que 2º comandante transmitiu aos policias maritimos, que estavamos a colectar agua com bombas e mangueiras.


João, mas não achas que a balde se enquadra na parte em que refere, "os meios de extracção tenham uma potência inferior a 5 cv "? 

Com balde nem se coloca a questão dos cv, no entanto podemos dizer que tem menos de 5 cv... Porque tem efectivamente menos de 5 cv... É que quando é para "embirrar"...  :yb620:  

Um abraço...

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Admirado:  ... Pois... se calhar até faz algum sentido as autoridades preocuparem-se com a colecta de água que nós fazemos para os nossos aquários  :SbClown:  possivelmente até o fazem para zelarem pelo bem-estar dos nossos  :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:  é que agora me lembro que em Portugal menos de 20% dos esgotos domésticos é que são alvo de tratamento e menos de 12% dos industriais é que passam pelas etar´s inspeccionadas sendo depois deitados ao mar  :EEK!:  querem ver que eles até sabem isto e estão a prestar um serviço de qualidade aos aquariofilistas  :SbPiggy:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Divirtam-se

----------


## João Magano

> João, mas não achas que a balde se enquadra na parte em que refere, "os meios de extracção tenham uma potência inferior a 5 cv "? 
> 
> Com balde nem se coloca a questão dos cv, no entanto podemos dizer que tem menos de 5 cv... Porque tem efectivamente menos de 5 cv... É que quando é para "embirrar"...  
> 
> Um abraço...


Penso que sim que se enquadra, por duas razões:
porque no ponto 1 diz "por qualquer forma subtraídos ao meio hídrico".porque para fazer funcionar o balde estava a ser usada a força de 2 cavalos e um burro, os 2 cavalos estavam lá em baixo junto á agua a apanhar com ela em cima deles e eu estava cá cima. 
E burro sou eu ? huuum ... huuum 
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Brincadeiras a parte, penso que se enquadra, que o dec. lei deixa margem para que a autoridade maritima possa intervir com enquadramento legal, mas também acho que é bem possivél que se não tivessemos utilizado bomba não nos tivessem chatiado e que estamos perante uma situação localizada - Cabo Raso e 2º comandante.

Porquê só agora isto ter acontecido não sei responder, talvez o 2º comandante esteja naquele local a pouco tempo, ou talvez não tenha o  hábito de la estar aos fins de semana, ou talvez a mulher lhe tenha dito qualquer coisa do tipo " vai mais outra ? ou tenho que ir chamar um daqueles _jovens_ que ali estar a apanhar água ?", não sei.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...ou talvez a mulher lhe tenha dito qualquer coisa do tipo " vai mais outra ? ou tenho que ir chamar um daqueles _jovens_ que ali estar a apanhar água ?", não sei.


 
Não habia nexexidade....  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Mas se calhar... :Admirado:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbClown:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Admirado:  ou será que voçês não lhe quiseram emprestar a bomba para ele brincar e acabou por ficar zangado  :yb665:   :yb665:   na volta isso foi vingança  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> João, mas não achas que a balde se enquadra na parte em que refere, "os meios de extracção tenham uma potência inferior a 5 cv "? 
> 
> Com balde nem se coloca a questão dos cv, no entanto podemos dizer que tem menos de 5 cv... Porque tem efectivamente menos de 5 cv... É que quando é para "embirrar"...  
> 
> Um abraço...


 :Olá: Viva
Se o balde estiver ligado a uma roda de baldes movida por uma nora (engenho) puxada por 5 cavalos, fica complicado.... :yb624: ...José não resisti :SbOk3:  :SbSourire: 
Agora fora de brincadeiras....é possível que não dê em nada mas esta situação tem de ser encarada tal como diz o João Magano 




> Gostaria também de dizer que este assunto não deve ser tratado levianamente mas sim com delicadeza e discrição, porque se alguém resolve embirrar a sério (por exemplo o tal 2º comandante) acabam-se as colectas de água no Cabo Raso num ápice.




que viveu na primeira pessoa a situação e assim para além de merecer toda a credibilidade e mérito por nos ter alertado, como também o merece o Fernando Gonçalves que abriu este tópico e viveu situação semelhante, algo que francamente suspeitava que pudesse acontecer mais dia menos, quanto mais não fosse pelo "arraial" no bom sentido que fazemos quando nos juntamos :SbSourire:  (falo das vezes que fui aqui em Vila Nova de Gaia), era útil que em vez de "desabafos" se faça tal como eu, e não só eu, procurei fazer o melhor que pude e sabia, procurar encontrar legislação ou evidencias que refutem ou corroborem dita ou ditas legislações, porque por muito injusto, ridículo que seja, e é, o estado manda, e pode a qualquer momento declarar algo de interesse publico, defesa nacional, requisição, etc...para nos complicar a vida, e depois não é só a água, é mais isto e mais aquilo... Vamos manter a serenidade e encarar esta situação com a máxima seriedade e dentro dos limites e possibilidades de cada um, tentar obter informações com evidências irrefutáveis que permitam esclarecer de modo irrefutável/inequívoco qualquer dúvida sobre este assunto. Tal deverá ser efectuado com imparcialidade e em total independência das convicções e razões de cada um, só assim poderemos esperar alcançar o esclarecimento. Peço a todos que colaborem nesse sentido de animo calmo, por muito injusto e/ou irrealista que o panorama legislativo nesta matéria possa ser, por muita vontade de se "travar de razões" com a legislação, com o estado,com as autoridades, com o poder instituido...com a histeria do politicamente correcto, com o regime... Obrigado

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Penso que sim que se enquadra, por duas razões:porque no ponto 1 diz "por qualquer forma subtraídos ao meio hídrico".porque para fazer funcionar o balde estava a ser usada a força de 2 cavalos e um burro, os 2 cavalos estavam lá em baixo junto á agua a apanhar com ela em cima deles e eu estava cá cima. 
> E burro sou eu ? huuum ... huuum 
>   
> Brincadeiras a parte, penso que se enquadra, que o dec. lei deixa margem para que a autoridade maritima possa intervir com enquadramento legal, mas também acho que é bem possivél que se não tivessemos utilizado bomba não nos tivessem chatiado e que estamos perante uma situação localizada - Cabo Raso e 2º comandante.
> 
> Porquê só agora isto ter acontecido não sei responder, talvez o 2º comandante esteja naquele local a pouco tempo, ou talvez não tenha o  hábito de la estar aos fins de semana, ou talvez a mulher lhe tenha dito qualquer coisa do tipo " vai mais outra ? ou tenho que ir chamar um daqueles _jovens_ que ali estar a apanhar água ?", não sei.


 :Olá: ...eu bem que falei em tracção animal.... :yb665:  :yb624:  :SbSourire: 

Se a vossa bomba fizer o mesmo ruído que a nossa...foi uma sorte o 2º comandante não ter praticado tiro ao alvo convosco em vez da "amabilidade" de chamar a Policia Marítima.... :yb665: ...o Oficio de faroleiro é tido por um oficio calmo..será :SbQuestion2: ...mas não ficaria surpreendido que o dito 2º comandante já se tenha fartado das "romarias" à água "benta" do mar...enfim é complicado...vamos lá ver se saimos todos desta a perceber de facto quais são os nossos direitos e obrigações nesta matéria para que possamos continuar a usar o recurso natural que é o nosso mar que banha este nosso País à Beira Mar Plantado que tantos Mundos deu ao Mundo...e partiram daí do Restelo...mas não levaram o raio do velho (do Restelo) e volta e meia lá está o tipo e embirrar...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Magano

> Se a vossa bomba fizer o mesmo ruído que a nossa...foi uma sorte o 2º comandante não ter praticado tiro ao alvo convosco em vez da "amabilidade" de chamar a Policia Marítima....


Esta bomba é até muito silenciosa, a funcionar imersa no mar é completamente inaudível. Não pode ter sido esse o gatilho que fez despoletar esta situação.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Viva
> Se o balde estiver ligado a uma roda de baldes movida por uma nora (engenho) puxada por 5 cavalos, fica complicado.......José não resisti...


Sem stress, sem stress  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  :yb624: 

Mas já agora não são cavalos, são burros... como o Magano disse...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


Um abraço...

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Cá para mim o 2º comandante do farol vende sal.... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
 Não é verdade que o mar está a subir?
 Se calhar no futuro até vamos ser obrigados a ter de ter depositos de agua salgada para evitar a subida das aguas costeiras. 
 E a culpa é dos aquariofilistas que a agua que apanham não tem feito descer o nivel do mar :yb624:

----------


## Luis Nunes

> Sem stress, sem stress     
> 
> Mas já agora não são cavalos, são burros... como o Magano disse...    
> 
> 
> Um abraço...




Burros ou cavalos, nao sei o que eram...mas que me obrigaram a deitar fora quase 200L de agua  :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:  isso foi.

ps: A policia marítima teve a amabilidade de fotografar a matricula dos carros e ainda a nós próprios a devolver a água ao mar.

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa noite,
Espero não ser incomodado por esses senhores aquando das minhas colheitas.
Irei perguntar à capitania de Vila do Conde se exigem essa notificação ás autoridades.
Cumprimentos,

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boa noite,

Tenho um familiar que é Oficial da Marinha e ao qual coloquei a questão das nossas colheitas para os aquários. A colheita a balde não está sujeita a autorização, o mesmo não acontece quando se usam bombas de água, situação que se verificou com o João Magano.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> Boa noite,
> 
> Tenho um familiar que é Oficial da Marinha e ao qual coloquei a questão das nossas colheitas para os aquários. A colheita a balde não está sujeita a autorização, o mesmo não acontece quando se usam bombas de água, situação que se verificou com o João Magano.


Mas eu já digo isto há muito tempo!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Então para o pessoal que colecta na Granja o melhor será pedir autorização à capitania ou guarda marítima. Se é apenas uma questão de comunicação e cortesia, sem custos, mais vale isso do que correr risco de depois sermos enxovalhados e quiçá, levarmos tilos...  :Vitoria:  eu por mim não tou preocupado, já que habitualmente colecto no máximo 60 litros _à pata_...

----------


## Paulo Santos

> Boa noite,
> 
> Tenho um familiar que é Oficial da Marinha e ao qual coloquei a questão das nossas colheitas para os aquários. A colheita a balde não está sujeita a autorização, o mesmo não acontece quando se usam bombas de água, situação que se verificou com o João Magano.


Olá Ricardo. 

Não pretendo entrar em discussões sobre o tema e muito menos pôr em causa o que o teu familiar te disse, mas aconselho vivamente toda a gente a ler o decreto-lei em questão (todo e não só as partes que interessam à defesa do nosso ponto de vista) e depois tirar daí as interpretações que quiser.

Não se esqueçam que se estamos a falar das nossas interpretações, também as autoridades são livres de fazer as suas interpretações, quiçá diferentes das nossas e passíveis de nos causar dissabores...

Então diz assim:

"*Artigo 3.°*_
Utilizações sujeitas a título de utilização_1Para efeitos do presente diploma, *carecem de título de utilização, qualquer que seja a natureza e personalidade jurídica do utilizador*, as seguintes utilizações do domínio hídrico:
_a)_ A captação de águas; ..."

"*Artigo 19.°*_
Definições_1Entende-se por captação de águas a utilização de volumes de água, superficiais ou subterrâneas, *por qualquer forma subtraídos ao meio hídrico*, independentemente da finalidade a que se destina.

2A captação de águas, superficiais ou subterrâneas, *está sujeita a licenciamento, quando os meios de extracção excedam a potência de 5 cv* ou, no último caso, quando o furo ou poço tenha uma profundidade superior a 20 m, ou a contrato de concessão, nos casos definidos no presente diploma.
...

4A captação de águas, quer superficiais quer subterrâneas, *está sujeita a notificação a DRARN, mediante o preenchimento de impresso por esta fornecido ao interessado, quando os meios de extracção tenham uma potência inferior a 5 cv*..."

Abraços a todos.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Eu como apanho água ao lombo só conta um cavalo. Só tenho de preencher impressos (país da papelada)

O resto da malta vai ter de começar a pensar em licenças ou então em comprar um subaru com 5 cv...ou será melhor um citroën 2 cv?

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  a todos,
não pretendo arranjar aqui inimigos invisuais ou escondido no meu escudo protector de um pais livre no qual posso dizer, escrever ou gritar para quem quiser ouvir ou não, desde aquele vigésimo quinto dia que me estou a "cagar" para todos os outros, aqueles individuos deploráveis na nossa politica, esquecendo que são apenas filhos da nossa própria cultura, os quais exigimos que sejam honestos e... todos os adjectivos imagináveis... sim eles sim, eu, tu ou o meu amigo, não. Nós somos apenas serralheiros, advogados, professores, etc. Acho sempre zombeteiro quando estamos seis, dez ou mais pessoas e começamos a divagar daquele policia que fala "ashim" ou daquele outro que era assado, é escarnecedor, porém todos nós sentimos que estamos a vitoriar estrepitosamente, excepto quando reparamos que temos um filho que conseguiu lá chegar, mas esse não, não conta, eis um excluído de todo o Satan. Esquecendo que não há nada mais bonito que a nossa própria origem, de quantos séculos falamos, nós os portugueses este povo que fez guerra com rosas e ganhou, pelo menos para alguns. 
Acho simplesmente uma ideia errónea de estarmos num forúm de excelente qualidade a desprezar algumas instituições, profissões, funcionários, ou caudilhos, independentemente, deste ou daquele não ter tramitado a legislação que está em vigor. Nós podemos sempre invocar falta de conhecimento, esquecendo, porém, este próprio conceito, estar previsto em decreto lei a sua impotabilidade. Talvez quem de direito podesse fazer alguma chamada de atenção, mas obviamente, também faz parte integrante do que todos nós, sem excepção, somos.  Emane uma medida anti popular correrá o risco, valerá a pena? Depende da pasta ou do que estamos a falar, ou apenas utilizar os seis meses que todo o cidadão tem direito antes de reclamar e fazerdes cumprir a lei, certa ou errada, a questão é, tem de existir para podermos coexistir em harmonia e paz.
Abraço
António

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Um grande aplauso para ti António. Tu verdadeiramente estás lá!!

O dificil não é viver, é saber viver!!!

Cumps,
Ricardo Sousa

----------


## RicardoLuis

Hoje fui até ao C. Raso com um amigo... alancar a água às costas... 

resultado? quando só faltava encher uns 20 litros, apareceram 2 agentes da polícia marítima que nos fizeram despejar tudo. 

Depois de fazermos os que nos pediram, ficámos na conversa, explicámos q era para aquários, ao que eles nos disseram que não existem leis que nos proíbam de tirar água do mar (manualmente, claro). O que poderá existir sim, são editais criados pelas capitanias a colocar essa proíbição activa.

Disseram-nos para ir à capitania de Cascais para expor a situação e pedir para nos passarem uma autorização para não termos problemas nenhuns...

depois da conversa, perguntaram-nos quantos litros é que precisavamos, e no final acabei por trazer 70 litros.

Agentes 5 estrelas, sem dúvida.


Agora... deixei eu de andar no meio dos picansos para não ter que andar a fugir à polícia... e meto-me na água salgada que vai dar ao mesmo... acho que a única diferença está na velocidade... com que encho os jerricans... eh eh eh

----------


## João Magano

Bem vindo ao clube dos _"palermas"_ que são apanhados pela PM a apanhar água no Cabo Raso, Ricardo Luis  :SbOk:  .

Será que estes agentes não sabem que o Carnaval já acabou ? Será melhor alguém com muitos e bons conhecimentos na Capitania de Cascais (e de Lisboa) os avisar que já não estamos em tempo de partidas de Carnaval  :yb624: .

----------


## LuisValadas

Viva,

é verdade, pois eu tambem estava la...depois de tudo quase cheio toca a despejar e no fim toca a encher (trabalho a dobrar)

O mais engraçado é que quando eles nos disseram que não podia-mos tirar agua do mar (1º abordagem) eu questionei, PORQUÊ??!!

Resposta: Porque sim,,lol

E no fim...bla bla ...não é proibido...mas convem (nota: convem porque eles não sabem bem o que fazer ou dizer) ter uma autorização da capitania....

bla bla bla...encham lá mais 2 ou 2 garrafoes e saiam daqui depressa....

escusado será dizer, tal como o Ricardo afirmou, enchemos quase tudo o que levamos...

Em suma: Contactar capitania, pedir autorização e encher...

cump

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Moral da históia: 

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  DIZ QUE É UMA ESPECIE DE PAÍS  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  em tempos houve um programa de televisão parecido com isto.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boa noite,

Já alguém foi à Capitania informar-se ou pedir a tal autorização?

----------


## RicardoLuis

Já sim, já liguei pra lá hoje, para a capitania do porto de Cascais, ao que me disseram que é necessário enviar um fax dirigido ao Sr. Capitão do Porto, pedindo autorização para retirar água do mar com:

Os nossos dados,
Para que fim se destina a água,
Local de recolha,
Modo de recolha
 e a Média mensal de litros (talvez colocar um pouco acima do que precisamos...)

Duração da licença: 1 ano

Preço da licença: 25€

é mais ou menos isto...

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Qualquer dia temos que pedir licença para andar na rua...

----------


## Micael Alves

primeiro e unico comentátario 

cambàda de chulos..........

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Preço da licença: 25


Espetacular, sim senhor!!!Estou sem palavras!

----------


## João Magano

> Duração da licença: 1 ano


Se for emitida no dia 1 de Janeiro, pelo que percebi a licença é atribuida até ao final do ano civil em curso.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Realmente é ridículo... uma pessoa quando vai a uma fonte pública, enche garrafões para beber água em casa... é água do povo... o mar é igual... só naqueles casos de água de baixos recursos, como em algumas zonas reservadas ou épocas de seca é que faz sentido limitar a colecta de água... de resto acho que não há direito para nos impedir de colectar água... o único problema será mesmo o uso da bomba e aquele limite dos cavalos... de resto, pessoalmente recolho água em 3 ou 4 bidões de 10 litros à mão... no problem...  :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Alonso

Boas

No sábado fui recolher água em setubal "figueirinha" e quando estava a voltar para o carro com a agua, estava o jipe da brigada fiscal parado ao pé do meu carro fiz sinal  :Pracima:   e eles responderam da mesma forma.

Será mesmo verdade?

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> Boas
> 
> Tenho acompanhado este post mais ou menos desde inicio.
> 
> Como servi a MGP durante 25 anos, conheço a maioria dos Policias Maritimos, hoje tive oportunidade de estar com cerca de 8 que prestam serviço na Capitania do Porto de Lisboa, claro está que falei da situação caricata que se passou com os nossos colegas, gargalhada geral.
> 
> Não estou a falar de pessoas com dois dias de serviço, mas sim de homens na sua maioria com mais de 20 anos de serviço, fiquei também a saber que o  2º Cmt de que se tem aqui falado é conhecido no meio por falta de sanidade mental.
> 
> Não querendo melindar ninguem, acho que se deu importância em demasia ao problema, seria um fartote de rir, aparecer em tribunal uma queixa deste tipo, e além disso não existem certezas quanto á transgressão em causa.
> ...


 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Alvela

> Eu pessoalmente vou continuar a fazer o que sempre fiz e até peço ajuda a qualquer Policia Maritimo para acartar uns bidons.


 :tutasla:  

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Santos

Eu até já tinha prometido a mim mesmo não escrever mais nada neste tópico... mas...

Pois... mais uma vez acho que me enganei... o meu objectivo ao expôr aqui o que nos aconteceu era alertar para um facto (que pelos vistos já se repetiu), explicar o que se podia fazer para resolver a questão, e deixar ao arbítrio da livre consciência de cada um fazer o que achasse melhor. Vejo aqui, mais uma vez, algo de diferente nas respostas surgidas entretanto que me preocupa. 

A leitura que faço da lei é clara e não deixa espaço para muitas interpretações diferentes mas, obviamente, haverá outros com outras leituras, que eu respeito. 

Também conheço um guarda da PSP que é meu amigo e que nunca me multa quando eu estaciono mal o meu carro e inclusivamente já passei por bons momentos de gargalhada quando me encontro com ele e com outros colegas dele, que também não me multam, porque sabem que sou amigo do seu companheiro. Pergunto: Isto faz com que eu seja imune a uma multa ou a ter dissabores com a autoridade quando, por um azar dos diabos, aparece um polícia que não me conhece? Dá-me o direito de dizer a outros para estacionarem mal os carros porque eu não sou multado? Mais: Dá-me o direito de dizer publicamente que eu estaciono mal o carro e não sou multado porque conheço um polícia? 

O facto de eu me "borrifar" para as leis existentes não me devia dar o direito de clamar, alto e bom som, que o faço e o faço propositadamente (e com isso sugerir que outros o façam).

Não sabia da existência deste decreto-lei, o qual me foi apresentado como razão para a abordagem policial que nos fizeram, mas tomei medidas para que não seja de novo importunado pelo mesmo motivo. Agora, faço o que sempre fiz, mas de forma a não ter problemas com autoridades (e de costas também porque isto de encher e despejar água não dá muito jeito...ainda se desse para a trazer...).

Não digo, nem nunca dissse, que todos o devem fazer. Não digo, nem nunca dissse, que concordo com a lei. Mas também não me verão dizer alto e bom som que não a cumpro (a lei) e desse modo fazer com que outros possam não o fazer também, influenciados pelo que um membro do fórum faz ou diz. Sabemos todos, que há membros no fórum cuja opinião, por serem mais antigos, mais participativos, mais..., é tida como "exemplo a seguir" e custa-me ver algumas a "instigarem" à ilegalidade...

Mas isto é só a minha opinião.

Abraços e boas colectas.

----------


## RicardoLuis

Ora bem, há uns minutos atrás estive ao telefone com a Delegação Marítima da Ericeira, e heis as informações que me deram sobre "roubar" água ao mar para os nossos aquários (pelo menos na zona da Ericeira, mas penso que se estenda por toda a nossa costa):

*---> Sacar água à mão:*

Não é preciso nada, nem autorização, nem licença nem pagar nada, nem nada que alguém se lembre


*---> Sacar água com bomba até 5cv:*

É preciso uma autorização para se poder apresentar às autoridades caso apareçam no local. autorização essa que se deve pedir, segundo o agente com quem falei, ao IPTM ou ao INAG, mencionando a que se destina a água (mas o melhor é ligar para estas instituições)

Não é preciso paga licença nenhuma!


*---> Sacar água com bomba com mais de 5cv:*

É preciso a autorização referida anteriormente

É preciso uma licença que é paga (não se falou que licença nem o valor)


*---> Sacar água seja de que maneira for, para fins comerciais (ex.: marisqueiras):*

É preciso a autorização

É preciso a licença (paga, claro)

e salvo erro também É preciso pagar uma taxa qualquer.


Sem mais demoras, posso dizer que vou começar a ir até à Ericeira, sem dúvida! e até páro depois no largo do jogo da bola para comer um queque quentinho... eh eh eh

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

A lei é bem explicita, seja que tipo de utilização fôr ou meio de recolha de água (inclusivé á lá pata), carece de autorização(bem patente no ponto 4 da lei infracitada).Não há outra interpretação possivel.

O Paulo já a tinha colocado, mas fica aqui novamente:

_—Para efeitos do presente diploma, carecem de título de utilização, qualquer que seja a natureza e personalidade jurídica do utilizador, as seguintes utilizações do domínio hídrico:
a) A captação de águas; ..."

"Artigo 19.°

Definições
1—Entende-se por captação de águas a utilização de volumes de água, superficiais ou subterrâneas, por qualquer forma subtraídos ao meio hídrico, independentemente da finalidade a que se destina.

2—A captação de águas, superficiais ou subterrâneas, está sujeita a licenciamento, quando os meios de extracção excedam a potência de 5 cv ou, no último caso, quando o furo ou poço tenha uma profundidade superior a 20 m, ou a contrato de concessão, nos casos definidos no presente diploma.
...

4—A captação de águas, quer superficiais quer subterrâneas, está sujeita a notificação a DRARN, mediante o preenchimento de impresso por esta fornecido ao interessado, quando os meios de extracção tenham uma potência inferior a 5 cv..."_

A lei é uma idiotice pegada? Sim, obviamente é..

Concordo com ela? Claro que não..

Estamos sujeitos a coimas por colectas de água com ou sem bomba? Sim estamos.

Quem quer cumpre e pede a dita autorização/requerimento, quem não quiser, assume essa responsabilidade e possiveis/supostas consequências.

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite.

Enviei um email para a capitania de Cascais solicitando esclarecimentos e estou a aguardar resposta.

Cumpts,

JC

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Este tópico parece a pescadinha de rabo na boca!
Tantas voltas já deu e volta sempre tudo ao principio!
Já foi contactada a Capitania de Cascais e Lisboa, (por mim), já foram aqui dados exemplos do ridiculo que é esta situação...mas nada!
É por isso que cada vez gosto mais deste forum! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Magano

> É por isso que cada vez gosto mais deste forum!





> Se está farto não coma.


Pois  :yb665:

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:  




> Estive a vasculhar e não encontrei nada que se referi-se á captação de água do mar, inclusive abri os anexos dos requerimentos, não vêm lá nada sobre a água do mar, somente sobre água supreficiais e subterrânes.





> Dec. lei 46/94
> 
> Artigo 2.º
> Âmbito
> 1 - O domínio hídrico abrange, para efeitos do presente diploma, os terrenos das faixas da costa e demais águas sujeitas à influência das marés, nos termos do *artigo 1.º do Decreto-Lei n.º 201/92*, de 29 de Setembro, as correntes de água, lagos ou lagoas, com seus leitos, margens e zonas adjacentes, nos termos do Decreto-Lei n.º 468/71, de 5 de Novembro, com o respectivo subsolo e espaço aéreo correspondente, bem como as águas subterrâneas.





> Dec. lei 201/92
> 
> Artigo 1.°
> Área de jurisdição
> 1A área de jurisdição da Direcção - Geral dos Recursos Naturais (DGRN) abrange, dentro do limite da largura máxima legal do domínio público marítimo, os terrenos das faixas da costa delimitadas no artigo 1.° do Decreto-Lei n.° 379/89, de 27 de Outubro, e respectivo mapa anexo.
> 2A área de jurisdição da DGRN abrange também o domínio público marítimo nos cursos de água cuja foz se localiza nas áreas definidas no número anterior.





> ... fiquei também a saber que o  2º Cmt de que se tem aqui falado é conhecido no meio por falta de sanidade mental.


Perante isto, enquadramento legal e um 2º comandante como descrito ... fazer o quê ?

----------


## Paulo Santos

Acabadinha de chegar... 

"Autorização para recolher água do mar para colocação nos seus aquarios de água salgada, cerca de x litros de y em y meses, junto ao Cabo Raso, conforme despacho nº ..... do Capitão do Porto desta Capitania (Cascais)."

Só mais uma informação, o Capitão do Porto de Cascais é também o Capitão do Porto de Lisboa, que é quem tem jurisdição sobre a costa e que efectua acções de fiscalização (através da polícia marítima).

Duvido que a invocação de um telefonema possa justificar um não cumprimento da lei, por isso o melhor mesmo é tentarem obter isso por escrito (que não é preciso nada) e assim de certeza que não vão ter problemas.

Abraços.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas paulo
queres dizer com isso que já tens liçença para ir buscar agua?
se sim que procedimentos tomaste?
quanto foi?
quanto tempo demorou a receberes ?
qual o tempo de duraçao da liçença?
desculpa as perguntas mas é só para poder ajudar a quem quizer ter o mesmo procedimento que tu .

----------


## RicardoLuis

Boa Paulo! :SbOk:  

E já agora... pagaste os 25 que me informaram pelo telefone?

Fazes a colecta com bomba ou sem bomba?

----------


## Paulo Santos

Alô César e Ricardo, tudo bem?

Sim, já tenho licença. 

Pedida directamente à Capitania do Porto de Cascais, demorou cerca de 8 dias úteis para levantar e é válida até dia 31/12/08. Custou cerca de 25 a licença, mais cerca de 11 o despacho do Capitão do Porto, ou seja aprox 36. A licença não especifica o modo de recolha e normalmente utilizo uma bomba ligada à bateria do carro.

Abraços.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Alô César e Ricardo, tudo bem?
> 
> Sim, já tenho licença. 
> 
> Pedida directamente à Capitania do Porto de Cascais, demorou cerca de 8 dias úteis para levantar e é válida até dia 31/12/08. Custou cerca de 25 a licença, mais cerca de 11 o despacho do Capitão do Porto, ou seja aprox 36. A licença não especifica o modo de recolha e normalmente utilizo uma bomba ligada à bateria do carro.
> 
> Abraços.


 :Olá: Viva Paulo
Farias a gentileza de digitalizar ou fotografar a tua licença que colocavas na galeria em Diversos e colocavas aqui o elo de imagem (=link [img].....[/img]) que assim todos podem ver como é o dito documento para se orientarem, ficarem a conhecer. Os testemunhos vividos na primeira pessoa são evidencias importantes que te tens esforçado por apresentar e a imagem do documento digitalizado será mais um reforço. Obrigado pela informação.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Santos

> Viva Paulo
> Farias a gentileza de digitalizar ou fotografar a tua licença que colocavas na galeria em Diversos e colocavas aqui o elo de imagem (=link [img].....[/img]) que assim todos podem ver como é o dito documento para se orientarem, ficarem a conhecer. Os testemunhos vividos na primeira pessoa são evidencias importantes que te tens esforçado por apresentar e a imagem do documento digitalizado será mais um reforço. Obrigado pela informação.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Concerteza Pedro. Espero que fique visível...



Abraços.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

só uma questao paulo,
como é que a policia maritima conseguirá controlar esses litros por esses meses ?
imaginemos que se tu fosses todos os dias buscar 20 litros ao fim de um mes terias 600lt como é que a policia vai conseguir controlar essas quantidades

----------


## Paulo Santos

> só uma questao paulo,
> como é que a policia maritima conseguirá controlar esses litros por esses meses ?
> imaginemos que se tu fosses todos os dias buscar 20 litros ao fim de um mes terias 600lt como é que a policia vai conseguir controlar essas quantidades


Acho muito difícil... para não dizer impossível... de qualquer modo, esta foi informação que eu lhes facultei, ou seja, pedi autorização para o que normalmente faço. Nem mais, nem menos.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

acabei de ligar para a capitania de Vila de Conde questionando-os acerca disto.

resposta bastante pronta!

tenho de fazer um requerimento ao Capitão do porto, com todos os meus dados, e fazendo menção ao fim a aque se destina a água.

se ele der deferimento ao requerimento, terei de pagar 25  e depois poderei tirar a  água que quiser com uma condição segundo me disseram  :yb665:  

nao posso esvaziar o oceano!!  :yb624:   :yb624:  

ja mandei o requerimento por fax e aguardo notícias  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Obrigado Paulo Santos pela imagem da tua licença que seguramente ajudará a melhor compreender/esclarecer.

A titulo de ajuda, coloco aqui um elo para uma página da Marinha Portuguesa onde figuram os contactos das Capitanias dos Portos de Portugal continental e insular.

Marinha Portuguesa - Capitanias dos Portos

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
conforme referi na abertura do topico " proibido tirar agua do mar", não estava a brincar como alguns aqui disseram, e fico contente que se tenha chegado a uma conclusão, não a que desejavamos uma vez que afinal é mesmo proibibo. 

quem quiser estar dentro da lei, e não ter chatices com a policia maritima, tem que tirar licenca, acho que ficou claro.

----------


## João Magano

:Olá: ,

Tinha escrito que quando soubesse como resolver este problema escreveria, quiz esperar até á conclusão do processo para apenas comunicar certezas e não aventar hipoteses, acontece que entretanto já foi tudo dito.

Resumindo, para quem não quizer ter problemas ao recolher água do mar, deve:
Solicita-lo por fax ou e-mail á Capitania, indicando os seus dados pessoais (nome completo, morada, nº BI e nº contribuinte, contacto);No pedido deve constar o fim a que se destina a água, a quantidade de água e periodicidade com é que feita a recolha;Aguardar pelo despacho do Comandante da capitania e pagá-lo (+- 11)Pagar uma licença anual e renovavél válida até ao final do ano civil em curso (25)

Eu, o Paulo Santos e o Luis Nunes fizemos assim e obtivemos a referida autorização.

Se a PM, no Cabo Raso e nos próximos tempos, vai abordar quem esteja a colectar água ? Não tenho dúvidas que sim. Se esse procedimento vai ser extensivél a todo o território nacional, também não tenho dúvidas que não.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Por muito absurdo que possa ser ou não, por muito que não se concorde ou concorde, fico contente por termos este esclarecimento bem evidenciado que nos ajudará a todos, independentemente das convicções pessoais de cada um, a razão, os direitos, etc...
Resta-me agradecer o esforço de todos os que procuraram chegar a uma conclusão clara, fosse por não concordarem, fosse para melhor saberem. Obrigado

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Não se pode tirar água do mar???!!!!!! :EEK!:  

Ok vou vender droga  :Whistle:  

Ps: Anda tudo doido, a ASAE vai passar a controlar isso

----------


## Miguel Alonso

Realmente existem leis que não lembram nem ao diabo, qualquer dia temos que pagar uma licença pra respirar.

Eu por mim vou continuar a apanhar a lapata até alguem se lembrar de implicar.

agora isto é um "soponhamos" nas colheitas em grupo através de bomba o dono da bomba tem licença, e enche os garrafões dos colegas, como é?

----------


## António Pinto

Boas.

E se o pessoal tiver que separar os jerricans, garrafões etc em vários carros, ter uns quantos ajudantes para alombar com a água e só um tiver licença?

Qualquer dia (e o meu tambem há-de chegar... ando a tratar do meu aqua  :Whistle:  ) quando a malta se for abastecer para as tpa's está lá uma banquinha com um "lello" a vender uns dvd's, uns óculos e umas t-shirts, já com uns garrafanitos d' áugua salgada  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  a 1 uro. :SbSourire:  

Agora fora de brincadeira, acho que se cada um tiver que pagar uma licença individualmente, se os aquarios não forem de grande volume em que as tpa's sejam de pouca quantidade em litros, não sei se compensará! Pois cerca de 40 em licenças e despachos = a 20kilinhos de sal (bem procuradinho e com umas promoções á mistura), penso eu!

Cumps

António Pinto

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas  :bompost:  

Este fim de semana tiramos do mar + - 3500 litros, ca no norte, sera que cada um tem que tirar a sua licença????? ou basta uma para nos todos??? exemplo: o que esta responsavel pela bomba

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas  
> 
> Este fim de semana tiramos do mar + - 3500 litros, ca no norte, sera que cada um tem que tirar a sua licença????? ou basta uma para nos todos??? exemplo: o que esta responsavel pela bomba


 :Olá: Bom dia
Tens aqui os contactos Marinha Portuguesa - Capitanias dos Portos onde podes esclarecer essa dúvida.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  José Neves

Como podes ver na esperteza é que está o ganho e já que o Capitão do porto a teve e pegou num documento bastante antigo e que serve para licenciar eventos junto á costa, nomeadamente provas desportivas, surf, regatas, pescarias e outras actividades do género, em que normalmente uma pessoa tomava a liberdade de se apresentar como organizdor do evento e pedia a tal licença na respectiva capitania, tu mesmo podes pedir a licença para a quantidade de água que quizeres com a frequencia que entenderes e levares que tu achares que deves. Nunca ninguém te vai controlar e muito menos te vão incomodar basta teres dados os  :SbRiche:  lá para a comunidade.
O ridiculo da questão é que neste país deixa-se ao critério de "pessoas" incompetentes e mal formadas o poder de decidir a seu belo prazer e depois geram-se situações ridiculas e vergonhosas como esta que dão uma imagem de atrazo mental que infelizmente é a nossa realidade, só que não gostamos de fazer uma introspecção e admitir isso de nós mesmos.
Falamos da necessidade de regras, do desenvolvimento, da nossa civilização e da superioridade em relação aos outros (alimenta-nos o ego e faz-nos sentir bem) mas continuamos a coçar os ******* em público, a gritar nos restaurantes e nos cafés, a deitar o lixo para o chão apesar de sermos todos a favor da ecologia, e neste caso muito particular da água desperdiçams 800 litros de água potável por cada 200 litros de água de osmose que utilizamos nos aquários, sendo que essa água potável poderia fazer a diferença por exemplo em África, e evitar a morte de algumas crianças que infelizmente morrem de sede por não terem água potável para beber, mas... que importa isso, como alguém dizia outro dia são os filhos dos outros não são os nossos, e o raio dos 25€ mais os 11€ do despacho são bem mais importantes no bar da capitania  :SbPiggy:  por isso vivam as regras, os decretos, os pinóquios e os peseudoiluminados que vão passando as noites em claro para inventar as ditas.
Óbviamente o que revolta aqui não é o valor em  :SbRiche:  mas sim o ridiculo a que se expõe um país quando se coloca numa situação destas em que se gastam verbas e meios para se fazer cumprir a aberração criada e se chega á conclusão que não serve rigorosamente para nada.
Continuem a divertir-se enquanto puderem sem ter de pedir (pagar) licença a algum capitão.

Um abraço

P.S. Para que conste tenho um familiar a desempenhar essas funções há mais de 40 anos e está aqui comigo

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite,

Conforme já referi anteriormente solicitei esclarecimentos junto à capitania de Cascais   capitania.cascais@marinha.pt 


E disse :

Boa tarde Exmos. Senhores,

 Tenho uma dúvida que muito agradecia o vosso esclarecimento.


Tenho um pequeno aquário de agua salgada e gostaria que me informassem se ao colectar manualmente cerca de 50 litros de agua do mar na vossa zona de intervenção pratico alguma ilegalidade. Tratando-se de uma ilegalidade quais as penalizações legalmente previstas? O que deverei fazer para legalizar uma pequena colecta de agua que eventualmente pretenda fazer?

Por defender a natureza gostaria de utilizar água do mar no meu aquário mas não pretendo praticar qualquer acto que não se encontre devidamente salvaguardado legalmente.

Muito agradeço resposta para  - joaoxxxxcastelo@gmail.com

Com os meus cumprimentos,

João Castelo

Obtive como resposta :

Exmº. Senhor


Conforme nos foi solicitado, informa-se que tratando-se de recolha manual (por balde) de pequena quantidade, não sendo utilizado bombas para captação, não carece de licenciamento.

Cumprimentos, 

XXXXXXXXXXXX
Escrivã

Penso , assim, se encontrar esclarecida a situação.

Um abraço ,

JC

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, João.

A mim também me parece que tudo depende do tipo de colecta que fazemos. Existe uma grande diferença entre tirar 20, 30, 50, 100 litros de água e ligar uma bomba de colectar milhares de litros para encher uma piscina de água salgada ou tanques de aquacultura.

A PM de Viana já me viu colectar água diversas vezes e houve uma vez que me perguntaram se era para cozer marisco. Disse que era para um aquário e nada me disseram em contrário. 

Outra coisa: quando vou fazer colecta devolvo a água da TPA ao mar.

----------


## gleidson valerier

xi brasil.o brasil e um pais que cobra muitos impostos para vc notar o ovo de pascoa que vai para a loga 70% e de impostos somados a mutas mas portugal esta demais pelo que vejo vcs falarem ai tem muita frescura.cuidado com o copo de agua que vcs bebem o governo esta de olho. :Prabaixo:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Gleidson

É isso mesmo Portugal está crescendo muito e o futuro segundo o nosso governo é bastante promissor, acreditando nas palavras do nosso primeiro ministro vamos crescer muito mais que os restantes paises  :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  em matéria de: Pobreza, Violencia, Roubo, Incompetencia e corrupção mas em compensação vamos ter os politicos mais bem pagos do mundo  :Coradoeolhos:  reformas por inteiro ao fim de 8 anos de serviço, idemnizações no final do exercicio das funções no valor de milhares de salários minimos nacionais e outras regalias vitalicias a definir.  :SbOk5:  Pensavam que eram voces aí no brazil que ganhavam essa parada???  :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rui Peixoto

> Outra coisa: quando vou fazer colecta devolvo a água da TPA ao mar.


Boas José,

tu levas a agua novamente no carro para devolveres ao mar?
gabo-te a paciência  :Smile: 

e parece-me perigoso fazer isso, já que estás a introduzir directamente vida tropical nos nossos mares sem qualquer controlo sobre o que morre e o que vive.

abraço
RP

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

> e parece-me perigoso fazer isso, já que estás a introduzir directamente vida tropical nos nossos mares sem qualquer controlo sobre o que morre e o que vive.



Olá,

Imagina se vai na agua uns pézinhos de caulerpa...

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas José,
> 
> tu levas a agua novamente no carro para devolveres ao mar?
> gabo-te a paciência 
> 
> e parece-me perigoso fazer isso, já que estás a introduzir directamente vida tropical nos nossos mares sem qualquer controlo sobre o que morre e o que vive.
> 
> abraço
> RP


Boas, Rui.

Exacto. Levo a água no carro e devolvo ao mar.

Segunda questão: Nunca me questionei sobre isso, mas julgo que qualquer tipo de vida que vá para as temperaturas da água nesta zona, não terá muito tempo de vida.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Há dias, naquele documentário sobre Dragões Marinhos na RTP2, um criador disse que ele não tem autorização para libertar no mar as crias que ele produz em cativeiro, pois segundo teóricos, poderão introduzir alguma doença nos outros habitantes do mar. Ele próprio ironizou e deu ênfase ao "teoricamente".  :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Olá Artur,

Aqui não muito longe de nós, um "descuido" de um aquariofilista que se lembrou de deitar fora pelo sistema sanitario, a poda da caulerpa do seu refugio, que resultou numa infestação de algas que se alastrou descontroladamente por uma enorme area, levando quase á extinção da flora residente! Se pesquisares consegues aceder rapidamente aos link´s.

um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Não considero prudente devolver ao mar qualquer ser vivo ou mesmo agua que esteve em um sistema artificial como nossos aquarios.
Os riscos são muito maiores que qualquer justificativa.
Uma ação dessas tem que ser muito bem planejada, se a agua recebesse um tratamento com Ozonio, numa concentração alta o suficiente para esterelizar ou oxidar qualquer coisa organica eu concordaria.

Mauricio

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Fogo!... Não estarão a dramatizar?! Que mal terá devolver 30 litros de água à imensidão do oceano?! Pior que isso são as descargas poluentes que são feitas em todo o mundo, sobretudo dos considerados países do Terceiro Mundo, e o Mar vai conseguindo sobrepor-se.

----------


## gleidson valerier

e isso ai galinha voces estao anos a frente do nosso pais e nem mesmo 
estando na europa vcs conseguem roubar tanto quanto agente e crescer 11%
ao ano.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Boas.
> 
> Fogo!... Não estarão a dramatizar?! Que mal terá devolver 30 litros de água à imensidão do oceano?! Pior que isso são as descargas poluentes que são feitas em todo o mundo, sobretudo dos considerados países do Terceiro Mundo, e o Mar vai conseguindo sobrepor-se.


Boas  

ninguem ta a dramatizar, mas as coisas acontecem...

sera´melhor ir pelo esgoto concerteza

abraço

----------


## Rui Peixoto

José,
Eu ainda não consegui perceber é porque é que levas a agua de volta para o mar...ainda mais com o trabalho todo inerente...

cumps
RP

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas.
> 
> Fogo!... Não estarão a dramatizar?! Que mal terá devolver 30 litros de água à imensidão do oceano?! Pior que isso são as descargas poluentes que são feitas em todo o mundo, sobretudo dos considerados países do Terceiro Mundo, e o Mar vai conseguindo sobrepor-se.


Boas...

Passos, ninguém está a dramatizar, uma coisa é a poluição química e orgânica, outra é a contaminação biológica que pode ocorrer com o despejar da tua água no nosso mar!! Já aconteceu e não seria a primeira vez (aqui ao nosso lado, no Mediterrâneo há um bom exemplo)!

Poderás não fazer com esse intuito, de contaminar, mas julgo que o melhor é mesmo mandar para o esgoto, onde na maioria das vezes os residuos são tratados...

Até porque tenho ideia de que é proíbido libertar organismos estranhos no mar... 

Já agora, até quando é que a Terra vai aguentando essas atrocidades ambientais, feitas pela humanidade???

Um abraço!

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Passos, Quanto ao Brasil, posso afirmar que é crime ambiental liberar qualquer organismo vivo e principalmente exotico na natureza. Exótico no sentido de estranho ao habitat. Tanto faz, devolver agua ao mar ( com bactérias e outros seres vivos microscópicos), como liberar uma cobra na floresta, ou um reptil no serrrado. Aqui é crime.
Como bem disse o José Francisco, é muito claro o problema que isso criou na Europa em Monaco. 
Posso dar outro exemplo, de um caramujo africano introduzido no Brasil para reprodução em cativeiro, o projeto naufragou economicamente e os (I)rresponsáveis liberaram os animais na natureza. Hoje isso é um grande problema pois esses caramujos infestam plantações e cidades.
Outros exemplos podem ser dados com coelhos na Austrália, cabras em Galapagos e etc 

Supor que os oceanos estão dando conta de toda a poluição gerada pelo homem, seja onde for neste planeta é ingenuidade ou desconhecimento. 

Mauricio

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Passos
Sei que és bem intencionado e te preocupas e interessas com a boa gestão de recursos naturais e não só. Sei ainda que ao actuares como o fazes estás animado das melhores intenções, no entanto o que te foi dito, ou seja, o risco de contaminação do nosso meio natural é uma realidade bem forte e a esse titulo há inúmeros casos provocados por acções não deliberadas nesse sentido, apenas que as pessoas acharam a dada altura que era a melhor forma de resolverem uma situação menos boa com algum organismo vivo que tinham ou no teu caso água degradada, mas não foi e teve consequências...as Tilapias africanas na florida....as Caulerpas no mediterrâneo....etc...
Passos, constitui também em Portugal, crime de libertar no meio ambiente, espécies não locais...etc.... Pessoalmente tenho esse cuidado. Temos muitos exemplos em Portugal de invasão de espécies não locais, o eucalipto é um desses exemplos e que tem sido economicamente explorado apesar de se saber dos danos que provoca e quem o faz argumenta que colocar pinheiro bravo ou pinheiro manso, leva três vezes mais tempo ou mais ainda até para rentabilizar...Passos sei que tens bom senso e estás bem intencionado...mas é um facto e o risco é elevado...sei que compreendes. Gostaria que o tópico não se desviasse mais do seu tema de origem e assim seria útil que não se desenvolvessem mais posts sobre esta particularidade, contaminar o meio ambiente, que é importante mas não corresponde ao tema do tópico. 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Joao Morais

acho bem que controlem e quem passar as marcas pague,os recursos tem que ser poupados,preparam a agua com sal.oh,oh :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Realmente, nunca pensei que devolver 30 litros de água retirados a mangueira do meu Sump e contendo apenas e visível a_ olho nú_ - provavelmente estará aí o meu erro - pudesse ser tão perigoso para o nosso mar.

Como o Pedro Nuno diz, fazia-o - pois não voltarei a fazer - com a melhor das intenções. Quando era puto, como a maioria de nós, fiz muitas tropelias a animais. Hoje, depois de ter uma maior consciência do que é a Natureza e todo o seu perfeito sistema, não sou capaz de pisar um caracol. 

Devolvia a água ao mar porque pensava que qualquer organismo morreria com a mudança de temperatura, ficando apenas a matéria orgânica que o sistema de depuração se encarregaria de eliminar.

Concluindo: na próxima TPA lá vai a água para o esgoto.

----------


## Helder Lages

Desculpem estar a meter-me...mas tenho acompanhado este tópico desde o inicio mas nunca pensei que este chegasse a estas proporções...
   É claro que é proíbido recolher água do mar pois é um recurso da natureza público...logo não o podemos levar para casa e torná-lo particular...Mas se até hoje nem a Polícia Marítima tinha bem noção disso e não se interessavam, a partir de agora que alguns membros deste forum achando-se mais inteligentes do que outros começaram a pagar a licença e a fazer com que as capitanias locais começassem a pensar no assunto.....
* Pois bem meus caros....depois de alguns pagarem esta licença claro está que a PM vai começar a andar atenta à situação!!!! Por favor não criem problemas que não existem para bem deste hobby.....*[/SIZE]

----------


## Paulo Santos

> Desculpem estar a meter-me...mas tenho acompanhado este tópico desde o inicio mas nunca pensei que este chegasse a estas proporções...
> É claro que é proíbido recolher água do mar pois é um recurso da natureza público...logo não o podemos levar para casa e torná-lo particular...Mas se até hoje nem a Polícia Marítima tinha bem noção disso e não se interessavam, a partir de agora que alguns membros deste forum achando-se mais inteligentes do que outros começaram a pagar a licença e a fazer com que as capitanias locais começassem a pensar no assunto.....
> *Pois bem meus caros....depois de alguns pagarem esta licença claro está que a PM vai começar a andar atenta à situação!!!! Por favor não criem problemas que não existem para bem deste hobby.....*[/size]


 

ehehehehehe... 

sem comentários...  :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> * Pois bem meus caros....depois de alguns pagarem esta licença claro está que a PM vai começar a andar atenta à situação!!!! Por favor não criem problemas que não existem para bem deste hobby.....*[/SIZE]


Oi Paulo.

Até hoje li e esteve calado mas acho isto tudo uma grande confusão ,porque vai se tirar uma licença para retirar 20L/mês e a lei diz o seguinte.

"Artigo 3.°

Utilizações sujeitas a título de utilização
1—Para efeitos do presente diploma, carecem de título de utilização, qualquer que seja a natureza e personalidade jurídica do utilizador, as seguintes utilizações do domínio hídrico:
a) A captação de águas; ..."

"Artigo 19.°

Definições
1—Entende-se por captação de águas a utilização de volumes de água, superficiais ou subterrâneas, por qualquer forma subtraídos ao meio hídrico, independentemente da finalidade a que se destina.

2—A captação de águas, superficiais ou subterrâneas, está sujeita a licenciamento, quando os meios de extracção excedam a potência de 5 cv ou, no último caso, quando o furo ou poço tenha uma profundidade superior a 20 m, ou a contrato de concessão, nos casos definidos no presente diploma.
...

4—A captação de águas, quer superficiais quer subterrâneas, está sujeita a notificação a DRARN, mediante o preenchimento de impresso por esta fornecido ao interessado, *quando os meios de extracção tenham uma potência inferior a 5 cv..."*


-A meu ver um balde de 20L não é uma bomba com uma potencia superior a 5cv.


Nota: A licença que muitos membros tiram serve para *licenciar eventos junto á costa*? apanhar agua faz parte dos tais eventos? :yb665:  


Quem é que esta inlegal nós ou o estado Portugues? :Admirado:  


-Eu não me importo de pagar um licença de "€€s" mas que esses €€s vao para algo util para todos nós.


Ainda estou na duvida sobre esta lei e os seus contornos legais.




Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo Santos

> Oi Paulo.
> 
> Até hoje li e esteve calado mas acho isto tudo uma grande confusão ,porque vai se tirar uma licença para retirar 20L/mês e a lei diz o seguinte.
> ...
> Quem é que esta inlegal nós ou o estado Portugues? 
> 
> -Eu não me importo de pagar um licença de "s" mas que esses s vao para algo util para todos nós.
> 
> 
> ...


Olá Rogério.

Confusão, a mim também me faz, ainda para mais não sou jurista...

Se queres que te diga, faz-me ainda mais confusão ser abordado por agentes da autoridade e ser importunado com estas coisas... pode ser um defeito meu, mas não gosto.

Dou de barato os famosos  de que falam para não voltar a ter este tipo de preocupações. Se concordo... obviamente que não.

De todas as "démarches" que fizemos para perceber quem tinha razão, não ficámos com nenhumas dúvidas... a Capitania pode exigir esta licença e para isso recorre à Polícia Marítima para nos obrigar a despejar a água que entretanto apanhámos... 

Como disse e repito, eu, já não vou correr mais esse risco, agora cada um é livre de fazer o que bem entender. A nossa intenção de colocar estas evoluções aqui é apenas esclarecer e alertar para um facto, mais nada. 

Boas colectas.

----------


## Helder Lages

Pois eu também nao me importava de pagar fosse o que fosse se esse dinheiro contribuísse para o bem da sociedade ou até para o bem da nossa costa marítima......mas todos nós sabemos como é esbanjado o nosso dinheiro dos impostos e das licenças pagas looool apenas para o bem de alguns!!!!

----------


## Paulo Santos

> ......pagas looool apenas para o bem de alguns!!!!


Certo amigo... principalmente o meu, que deixo de ser "melgado" pela Polícia Marítima!!!

Abraço.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...mas todos nós sabemos como é esbanjado o nosso dinheiro dos impostos e das licenças pagas looool apenas para o bem de alguns!!!!


Boas...

Não concordo de todo com esse ideia, e para bem da verdade, é por alguns pensarem assim que o nosso País não evolui!

Um abraço!!!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

A discussão está acesa!!!

Parece-me importante não confundir as coisas. Não está em causa quem paga ou deixa de pagar imposto, nem se o País melhorava se todos pagassem impostos, pois, com 43 anos de vida, perdi todas as ilusões em relação ao meu País natal.

Agora, não será cobrar uns eurozitos a umas centenas de entusiastas do nosso _hobby_ que utilizam água natural que o País se vai "tornar num mar de rosas".

O Hélder tem razão! Com a moda de esmifrar dinheiro em imposto, não vamos lembrar ao _diabo_ (Governo) aquilo que não queremos!

----------


## Marco Augusto

> Boas.
> 
> A discussão está acesa!!!
> 
> Parece-me importante não confundir as coisas. Não está em causa quem paga ou deixa de pagar imposto, nem se o País melhorava se todos pagassem impostos, pois, com 43 anos de vida, perdi todas as ilusões em relação ao meu País natal.
> 
> Agora, não será cobrar uns eurozitos a umas centenas de entusiastas do nosso _hobby_ que utilizam água natural que o País se vai "tornar num mar de rosas".
> 
> O Hélder tem razão! Com a moda de esmifrar dinheiro em imposto, não vamos lembrar ao _diabo_ (Governo) aquilo que não queremos!


Concordo plenamente com o José e outros,  e acho que este assunto deveria ser encerrado, pois quanto mais se mexe na m**** mais ela cheira mal....... este tópico veio esclarecer algumas duvidas acerca da colecta de agua natural, agora quem quiser tirar licença ou nao, fica ao critério de cada um.....

----------


## Marco Augusto

.... ja anteriormente o disse e volto a frizar novamente, isto é mais uma daquelas leis, que existem, mas nao tem lógica ser aplicada......

----------


## João Castelo

Com tanto entusiasmo talvez não tenham reparado nesta informação que é oficial. É dada pela capitania de Cascais. É oficial e clara.





> Boa noite,
> 
> Conforme já referi anteriormente solicitei esclarecimentos junto à capitania de Cascais   capitania.cascais@marinha.pt 
> 
> 
> E disse :
> 
> Boa tarde Exmos. Senhores,
> 
> ...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Mais nada, João.  :Pracima:  

Nunca tive dúvidas sobre isso. A partir de agora estarão a discutir o "sexo dos anjos".

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

As duvidas continuam  :yb665:  

-Porquê que as licenças são diferentes " papelada " dos membros que aqui apresentaram as suas.

-Porquê que há uma diferença de preços nas licenças pedidas.

-Será que eu com uma licença dessas posso apanhar agua salgada em todo Portugal continental e ilhas " como uma licença de pesca ".

-Só posso apanhar os litros que está na licença e se apanhar a mais estarei fora da lei.



Esta lei não esta bem esplicita por isso as minhas duvidas ,gostava que me explicasem como eu fosse muito burro. :SbSourire2:  



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Oi pessoal.
> 
> As duvidas continuam  
> 
> -Porquê que as licenças são diferentes " papelada " dos membros que aqui apresentaram as suas.
> 
> -Porquê que há uma diferença de preços nas licenças pedidas.
> 
> -Será que eu com uma licença dessas posso apanhar agua salgada em todo Portugal continental e ilhas " como uma licença de pesca ".
> ...


Boas, Rogério.

Julgo que não haverão mais dúvidas depois da resposta dada ao João Castelo.




> Exmº. Senhor
> 
> 
> Conforme nos foi solicitado, informa-se que tratando-se de recolha manual (por balde) de pequena quantidade, não sendo utilizado bombas para captação, não carece de licenciamento.
> 
> Cumprimentos, 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX
> Escrivã

----------


## João Magano

> que alguns membros deste forum achando-se mais inteligentes do que outros começaram a pagar a licença e a fazer com que as capitanias locais começassem a pensar no assunto...


A mente humana é realmente muito curiosa  :Admirado:  ... Eu senti-me burro por estar a pagar por algo que todos os outros fazem de borla e sou acusado de me achar mais inteligente que os outros  :EEK!:  ...

Deve ser por estas e por outras que há quem resolva tirar cursos de psicologia  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Olá a todos

Gostava de saber se passados 2 anos desde a ultima actualização deste tópico se existem novidades.
Aqueles que vão buscar agua ao mar tem arranjado licença? onde? preços? casos de policia?

Agradeço novos esclarecimentos.

Cumps,
Hugo de Oliveira

----------


## António Vitor

Onde costumo ir, aviso mesmo que vou buscar água...isto é na capitania...
já me conhecem e portanto não tenho mesmo problemas...

Já chegaram uns GNR perto e eu avisando que tinha avisado a capitania disseram pode continuar...
sem licenças sem nada...

licenças é complicado, acho que a lei é demasiado genérica, e não contempla o caso de ir buscar água ao mar....a simples aquariofilos... ou seja é demasiado generalista, e portanto é uma lei desadequada, tirar 100 kilos de areia não é a mesma coisa que tirar 100 litros de água.
mas a areia é um recurso como a agua, embora mesmo que todos tirassem 100000000 litros de água não iria causar mudanças na maré...
 :Big Grin: 
não foi a pensar em nós que implementaram a lei...
portanto as licenças devem ser....bem caras, não faço ideia, mas não foi a pensar em nós...
E see calhar não nos contempla, mas algum guarda mais...teimoso pode interpretar mal a lei...
 :Big Grin: 

pelo sim pelo não aviso a capitania...eles gostam disso!
o problema onde vou buscar água é mais por ser um espaço proibido a transeuntes sem licença, só a pescadores e etc...
mas conversando bem não há problemas...

também depende do incomodo que podem provocar a outras pessoas, sejam discretos...
não custa nada... não comprem motores a 100 CV para alimentar bombas de grande caudal..

agora atenção, os guardas são sensiveis a argumentos do tipo:
gasto carradas de euros em sal sintético que mando vir da alemanhã, é menos uns 100 euros que este país perde...
 :Big Grin: 
experimentem funciona. eles também usam o bom senso...
Acredito que temos muito boa gente a nos proteger...a nós e ao ambiente, pelo menos estas com que contacto.

----------

